# Sand, Salt, and Sunsets Driveler #132...



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll have a glass....or 5!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

THanks Jeff fa fa.  I was restraining from post in the other one.  Keebs mighta got on to me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Sniff sniff sniff   

fresh as a daisy at sunrise.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Even ol' Nic posted after the 1000th post.   Shes gonna get him good fashion!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Bye, good one Jeffro!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll have a glass....or 5!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Even ol' Nic posted after the 1000th post.   Shes gonna get him good fashion!!



Nics a Rebel!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye, good one Jeffro!!



Take Care, Mudro! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


>




Let's dance!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nics a Rebel!




So is my son.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> THanks Jeff fa fa.  I was restraining from post in the other one.  Keebs mighta got on to me.


 I didn't notice *I* had posted past the limit until afterwards.......... I don't keep up wiff post numbers that close............

Good one Chief!!
Mandy, I liked yours too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I didn't notice *I* had posted past the limit until afterwards.......... I don't keep up wiff post numbers that close............
> 
> Good one Chief!!
> Mandy, I liked yours too!





I didn`t notice either or I would have never posted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t notice either or I would have never posted.



We won't tell on ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Thinnnnn crust pizzza!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I didn't notice *I* had posted past the limit until afterwards.......... I don't keep up wiff post numbers that close............
> 
> Good one Chief!!
> Mandy, I liked yours too!





Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t notice either or I would have never posted.



 

Both of yall, in time out "git"


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Both of yall, in time out "git"


ok, fine.............. bye leroy...........


BYE Ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We won't tell on ya!





If I take my old job here back, I`ll fix it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Bye keebs, have a good weekend maam


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I juss got the blue screen of deff on my inside computer.
I like outside better anyway. Juss can't type good on this thang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If I take my old job here back, I`ll fix it.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinnnnn crust pizzza!



I like the beach cart Chief nice.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I juss got the blue screen of deff on my inside computer.
> I like outside better anyway. Juss can't type good on this thang.



That have anything to do wit drankin more outside?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I like the beach cart Chief nice.....



Thanks Karen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I juss got the blue screen of deff on my inside computer.
> I like outside better anyway. Juss can't type good on this thang.



Wish I was settin by that pool with ya! 

You ever get used to that laptop, you won't want to go back to a pc.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

LMS is coming home tonight and Im gonna be up there with Gage.  Seems like a great time to teach him bad habits


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS is coming home tonight and Im gonna be up there with Gage.  Seems like a great time to teach him bad habits



I like you too much to say it, but you better be glad hdm ain't here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If I take my old job here back, I`ll fix it.



Nic, I've thoroughly enjoyed your presence here since you've retired from both jobs. Not that I didn't in the first place, but if you decide to come back in a Mod/Admin capacity, I'll be lookin forward to it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Nic,  what type of fly/lure are you using on that fly rod?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

Chiefbro + fishing cart + umbrella + wind = fishin cart sailing down the beach with Jag riding in it . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Pool getting full. Music up. Happy Friday.Love seeing my boy and his girl havin fun.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2014)

I haven't posted in this one yet.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2014)

Rum & Sprite = Good


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, I've thoroughly enjoyed your presence here since you've retired from both jobs. Not that I didn't in the first place, but if you decide to come back in a Mod/Admin capacity, I'll be lookin forward to it.




Thank you kindly.  




gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic,  what type of fly/lure are you using on that fly rod?





I like popping bugs, in white, yellow, or bright colors, and white or yellow foam spiders.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Rum & Sprite = Good



Vodka+Tonic=great!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

work + no alkiehol = grumpy Quack 



Headed in friends !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I haven't posted in this one yet.



Might wanna close that other one down. Now git on it.
EW n DC.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2014)

Time to heat the grease up and fry some fish.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might wanna close that other one down. Now git on it.
> EW n DC.



Dangit; I am workin' on it.........lost my manual


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

for Quack.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Time to heat the grease up and fry some fish.....



Those were nice looking fish.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> work + no alkiehol = grumpy Quack
> 
> 
> 
> Headed in friends !!



I'll drink one for ya.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> work + no alkiehol = grumpy Quack
> 
> 
> 
> Headed in friends !!



I'm the DD tonight.  

Keep your head up Quackbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I meant to say prayers for Quack.
H22 still aint home.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2014)

Strange water like drops falling from the sky in the 30028


----------



## Hankus (Jul 11, 2014)

ol Hank is fissin to tallboy up


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll have a glass....or 5!



Good one one of my most favorite songs!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 11, 2014)

sing loud, sing proud, don't sing here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro + fishing cart + umbrella + wind = fishin cart sailing down the beach with Jag riding in it . .



+ Chiefbro hangin from his feet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. + water droplets falling from the sky + beer + irish coffee + red red wine = crappy paint job.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Those were nice looking fish.





Thank you. They were good too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hankus said:


> sing loud, sing proud, don't sing here





Nicodemus said:


> Thank you. They were good too.



OH MY.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

What juss happened.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dark,rain,thunder=no pool time.
And H22 got to cook in the house.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might wanna close that other one down. Now git on it.
> EW n DC.





hdm03 said:


> Dangit; I am workin' on it.........lost my manual




To bad I done posted one more now find me I'm the FLASH 


Here I am



Nope now I'm over there


Nope back here again

Man I'm fast


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dark,rain,thunder=no pool time.
> And H22 got to cook in the house.



It just got skeery lookin outside here! Thunder is rockin the house!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you. They were good too.




Hard to compete with Nics fish but I just put a pork roast on the Weber to smoke awhile


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2014)

Where Quack?  He can bring back Pooh!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

HDM I see ya down there ya got somethin to say????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

Come on HDM jump in what ya anin't got back up you screed


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you. They were good too.



Lord have mercy....that'll eat right there now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Where Quack?  He can bring back Pooh!!!






Sweet rain going on at the Cafe356


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I had some things on my phone, but I don't know how to work the stupid thing, so..... if you called me I apologize.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sweet rain going on at the Cafe356



H22 still ain't home?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Ruined my paint job on pvc.  Rushed it and wrapped previously painted area with newspaper and tape. Started peeling paper off and print and some paper stuck to paint.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Wallermelon, salt, and beer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

Looking good Nic, it's been forever since I've had fresh fish!! 



You probably already know this, a little trick I learned from an ole timer.  After cleaning fish, before cooking, if you'll take a spoon and scrape them all the way to the tail, you wouldn't believe the silt/mud etc that'll come off, gives it a much better taste, especially with fish caught off the bed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

Chiefbro + alkihol + paint = mucked up job


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Boats broke, weather sux, brother in law not feeling well, gigged 4 little flounder last night before the waves and wind blew us all over the bay. The fact that this is super moon weekend is giving us fits. Tomorrow we will attempt to go into the gulf and troll for kings.
its gonna have to be a banner day to save this trip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Boats broke, weather sux, brother in law not feeling well, gigged 4 little flounder last night before the waves and wind blew us all over the bay. The fact that this is super moon weekend is giving us fits. Tomorrow we will attempt to go into the gulf and troll for kings.
> its gonna have to be a banner day to save this trip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro + alkihol + paint = mucked up job



No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

BANG..... thunder.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, Hooked On Quack+, Jeff C.+


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Where Quack?  He can bring back Pooh!!!




No No:





rhbama3 said:


> Boats broke, weather sux, brother in law not feeling well, gigged 4 little flounder last night before the waves and wind blew us all over the bay. The fact that this is super moon weekend is giving us fits. Tomorrow we will attempt to go into the gulf and troll for kings.
> its gonna have to be a banner day to save this trip.





Sounds like you need a good stiff drank Pookie !!! 


Better luck tomorrow !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro + alkihol + paint = mucked up job


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tomorrow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Goodness gracious thunder is Booming at the cafe356. H22 having to cook inside. He don't mind....... Stupid truck race is on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, look a here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Ms.H22 twice in a row.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Goodness gracious thunder is Booming at the cafe356. H22 having to cook inside. He don't mind....... Stupid truck race is on.



We lost power for a few seconds. Now the internet is out. Can't watch TV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro + alkihol + paint = mucked up job





I knew better! facepalm



rhbama3 said:


> Boats broke, weather sux, brother in law not feeling well, gigged 4 little flounder last night before the waves and wind blew us all over the bay. The fact that this is super moon weekend is giving us fits. Tomorrow we will attempt to go into the gulf and troll for kings.
> its gonna have to be a banner day to save this trip.



Pookie will grind it out! 

Better luck and conditions tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We lost power for a few seconds. Now the internet is out. Can't watch TV.



I keep losing my internet. I get an at&t message and connectivity truble shooting page showing that my dsl failed.  I've got to get to the bottom of this. Says my router is connected and working.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jeff C. + water droplets falling from the sky + beer + irish coffee + red red wine = crappy paint job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, look a here.



crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew better! facepalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There has been no blood yet so all is going fine.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I keep losing my internet. I get an at&t message and connectivity truble shooting page showing that my dsl failed.  I've got to get to the bottom of this. Says my router is connected and working.



We just switched from windstream to Comcast. So far it's been pretty darn good. Til it storms & knocks it all out.  Lightning was hitting close to the house earlier. I could feel it popping in the air!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Then I rushed the second color part and wrapped the painted part with newspaper and tape to paint 2nd color. Newspaper print and a smidgeon of paper stuck to previously painted color.......idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

Is it 7am yet ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There has been no blood yet so all is going fine.



That's only when he's layin the smackdown on'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it 7am yet ??



Be here before I know it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Be here before I know it!





Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Im here and hdm is......



Well hes not here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Yall sleep tight i got this MAN!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Bog and gobble will neon soon...ish


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff could log on at any time..  he has strange sleepinh hours


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Quack is asleep at his desk.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Mud is dreaming bout the chocolate  fountain at  golden  corrall.  That or his long lost nuts and bolts


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack is asleep at his desk.






Am not !!! 









Not yet anyway, plus we gotz a big ole lazy buoy recliner!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

H22 is floatin in da pool


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am not !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Care to trade?  Lms went home.  My mom and sis are here.  Mom claimed the bed sis has reclliner andim in a straight  back chair


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

I bet mrs h is lit like the 4th right now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Rydert is dreaming bout wanting his mullet back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Wonder if keebs is still awake.  Bet shes dreaming bout payroll


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Love my labs is here.  Bet his dog is awake too..  wonder if his wifey knows he is awake


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

HFH looks like you're all alone   Callin it quits early you just hold down the fort.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Love my labs is here.  Bet his dog is awake too..  wonder if his wifey knows he is awake



Yea she know but she's already in bed and I'm fixin to join her. See ya tomorrow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HFH looks like you're all alone   Callin it quits early you just hold down the fort.



You can sleep well knowing i got this lmlxs.   Dont be shocked if we are on a new driveler in the morning


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Love my labs is here.  Bet his dog is awake too..  wonder if his wifey knows he is awake



Yep he loyal like that but he's lookin at me like " Come on dad it's bed time"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You can sleep well knowing i got this lmlxs.   Dont be shocked if we are on a new driveler in the morning



Ain't worried about that all the real MODs done gone fishin for the weekend and HDM can't find the lock button


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

Got over 30 extra post on the last one and almost 900 to go on this one figure no problem it'll be here tomorrow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Sleep well sir.  Make sure to pet that handsome dog


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ain't worried about that all the real MODs done gone fishin for the weekend and HDM can't find the lock button



I bet hdm cant find alot of things..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sleep well sir.  Make sure to pet that handsome dog




You got it Have a GREAT night


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ain't worried about that all the real MODs done gone fishin for the weekend and HDM can't find the lock button


Not all of them!!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet hdm cant find alot of things..


HDM03 = Idjit!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet hdm cant find alot of things..





hdm03 + drunk = couldn't find his butt with both hands


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 12, 2014)

Howdy rutt.  

Quack made me giggle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy rutt.
> 
> Quack made me giggle





Didja toot ??? No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja toot ??? No No:



Twice..  both were toxic.  I just seen a story thats stated sniffin toots is good for your health


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

I wonder if Pookie knows that Saturday night's moon is what they call a  "super moon" meaning that tides will be abnormally high ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

This one's for Crickett, I know she be lubbin some Joe Dirt !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

Good night/morning !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2014)

Morning Quack  another one almost in the books.  

Well for those that partake it is brewed and ready to be served


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2014)

Good moanin one mo day I go back on nights


----------



## cramer (Jul 12, 2014)

good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good moanin one mo day I go back on nights



swingshift is hard on the adjustments.



cramer said:


> good morning folks



morning cramer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2014)

^^^^ early bird gets the crown.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> swingshift is hard on the adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is


----------



## cramer (Jul 12, 2014)

The coffee is always better here - thanks G
That guy on a buffalo is truly inspiring - think I will have another cup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2014)

cramer said:


> The coffee is always better here - thanks G
> That guy on a buffalo is truly inspiring - think I will have another cup



the pontoon boat captain should have had a second cup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

Mornin....I pulled an EE and got another hour of that so called beauty sleep.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 12, 2014)

Mornin folks 

Slep 8 hrs myslf Chief for the first time in a long time wonder what happened must have wore myself out do nuttin yesterday


----------



## cramer (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....I pulled an EE and got another hour of that so called beauty sleep.



Did it work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Slep 8 hrs myslf Chief for the first time in a long time wonder what happened must have wore myself out do nuttin yesterday



Hopefully you didn finish, so you'll still have somethin to do today. 



cramer said:


> Did it work?



Skeered to look!


----------



## cramer (Jul 12, 2014)

Skeered to look! [/QUOTE]

Okay - we're gonna fix you up fot the weekend

1) Open a can of refried beans
2) Apply liberally to your face  (beauty mask)
3) Lie flat on your back on the floor for one hour ( good for back)
4) Let the dog back in the house and let him lick the refried beans off your face

Your back will feel better, you will feel refreshed and loved, look beauticious and can "blame it on the dog" all weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

cramer said:


> Skeered to look!



Okay - we're gonna fix you up fot the weekend

1) Open a can of refried beans
2) Apply liberally to your face  (beauty mask)
3) Lie flat on your back on the floor for one hour ( good for back)
4) Let the dog back in the house and let him lick the refried beans off your face

Your back will feel better, you will feel refreshed and loved, look beauticious and can "blame it on the dog" all weekend[/QUOTE]


  

How bouts my feet, sho feels good when they lick tween my toes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Okay - we're gonna fix you up fot the weekend
> 
> 1) Open a can of refried beans
> 2) Apply liberally to your face  (beauty mask)
> ...




  

How bouts my feet, sho feels good when they lick tween my toes. 

[/QUOTE]

toejam is good to be gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How bouts my feet, sho feels good when they lick tween my toes.



toejam is good to be gone.[/QUOTE]

We've got one that's a foot licker, and the other is a hand licker. Hand licker doesn't care for da feets.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 794995
> 
> This one's for Crickett, I know she be lubbin some Joe Dirt !!!



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 794996


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2014)

We"re a mile of the beach trolling. Just lost our first fish. All i reeled in was the baitfishs lips. Getying hot quick.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully you didn finish, so you'll still have somethin to do today.
> 
> 
> 
> Skeered to look!




Yep left myself plenty so gettin an early start on nuttin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> We"re a mile of the beach trolling. Just lost our first fish. All i reeled in was the baitfishs lips. Getying hot quick.



Wear'em out Pookie!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> We"re a mile of the beach trolling. Just lost our first fish. All i reeled in was the baitfishs lips. Getying hot quick.



Good luck


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Man, its been a long day. Weather and waves hit us hard. We did catch 6 spanish mackerel before we quit. The trip in , a nice game warden stopped us and politely informed us that our spanish were juvenile kings. Fortunately, only one was undersized. We had to toss it overboard and he wrote me a warning. He then checkedlicense, registration, safety equipment and sent us on our way. I've never been so happy to have lost 3 fish at the boat. It might have been adifferent story had we had 3 fish over the limit.
Pics sometime later. Its time for a nap while the thunderstorm rocks the house.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, its been a long day. Weather and waves hit us hard. We did catch 6 spanish mackerel before we quit. The trip in , a nice game warden stopped us and politely informed us that our spanish were juvenile kings. Fortunately, only one was undersized. We had to toss it overboard and he wrote me a warning. He then checkedlicense, registration, safety equipment and sent us on our way. I've never been so happy to have lost 3 fish at the boat. It might have been adifferent story had we had 3 fish over the limit.
> Pics sometime later. Its time for a nap while the thunderstorm rocks the house.



Their not kidding when they say that you have the best luck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking like rain, 'bout time to head to the doodoo hole.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2014)

Just walked into the A/C after a round of golf.   Mercy it was hot and about the turn all the breeze disappeared.  Survival was the name of the game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, its been a long day. Weather and waves hit us hard. We did catch 6 spanish mackerel before we quit. The trip in , a nice game warden stopped us and politely informed us that our spanish were juvenile kings. Fortunately, only one was undersized. We had to toss it overboard and he wrote me a warning. He then checkedlicense, registration, safety equipment and sent us on our way. I've never been so happy to have lost 3 fish at the boat. It might have been adifferent story had we had 3 fish over the limit.
> Pics sometime later. Its time for a nap while the thunderstorm rocks the house.



I like Kings better than Spanish anyway. Glad you got off with just a warning! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking like rain, 'bout time to head to the doodoo hole.



Gonna be headin there tomorrow morning. Gotta drive on this one, it's my 6 man crew in our region we cover. 9 hour drive to Richmond, Va.  Forunately, we return on Wednesday from Fayetteville, NC. and it's only a 5 1/2 hr drive.

Updated cart: Added more cup holders, stickers, and paint!
   

Pookie's gonna LOVE it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I like Kings better than Spanish anyway. Glad you got off with just a warning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looks GOOD Chiefbro, paint the rims LSU's colors !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks GOOD Chiefbro, paint the rims LSU's colors !!!



Thanks Doc, MizT and I were just discussing that. I probably will.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Doc, MizT and I were just discussing that. I probably will.





Mebbe paint each rim half n half ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

^^^^^^^ And I wasn't EVEN tryin !!! 




Awwwwwww hail !!!  KANG QUACK !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe paint each rim half n half ???



That's what I was thinkin too! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^ And I wasn't EVEN tryin !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

Ain't got a clue what they watchin on tv, but Jag just came out tellin me about some boy on tv that walks and talks like a girl. He said, "I don't like the way that boy walks and talks, he better Man Up! That boy is too Girly."

He just now said, "that boy got some flame, do you know what that is?"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

He said, "I won't be all that crazy about him either", as he walked back in the door.  

I think it was some cookin show MizT is watchin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Now that  ive had a good meal.....
i sliced my arm while pulling in a fish trap, tried to dislocate my kneecap bracing against the transom in 4 foot seas, got two hooks thru my shirt, got one hook in the cheek, got soaking wet from spray all the way back. I at least remembered to put on sunscreen....except for my toes. I cant believe im sitting here with sunburned toes.
Weve decided we are done for the weekend. No point trying to flounder gig with the amount of rainfall we had this evening because the water is muddy.
i cant load pics from my phone but not sure i want to anyway. Bubbette took a pic and didnt even tell me i still had blood on my face from the hook wound.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't got a clue what they watchin on tv, but Jag just came out tellin me about some boy on tv that walks and talks like a girl. He said, "I don't like the way that boy walks and talks, he better Man Up! That boy is too Girly."
> 
> He just now said, "that boy got some flame, do you know what that is?"






That boy just won't due !!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Now that  ive had a good meal.....
> i sliced my arm while pulling in a fish trap, tried to dislocate my kneecap bracing against the transom in 4 foot seas, got two hooks thru my shirt, got one hook in the cheek, got soaking wet from spray all the way back. I at least remembered to put on sunscreen....except for my toes. I cant believe im sitting here with sunburned toes.
> Weve decided we are done for the weekend. No point trying to flounder gig with the amount of rainfall we had this evening because the water is muddy.
> i cant load pics from my phone but not sure i want to anyway. Bubbette took a pic and didnt even tell me i still had blood on my face from the hook wound.





Nothing like a quiet, chillaxin vacation . . 



Somebody pull up my prediction on Pookie's trip from the last Driveler . . . 3-4 predictions were dead on !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Now that  ive had a good meal.....
> i sliced my arm while pulling in a fish trap, tried to dislocate my kneecap bracing against the transom in 4 foot seas, got two hooks thru my shirt, got one hook in the cheek, got soaking wet from spray all the way back. I at least remembered to put on sunscreen....except for my toes. I cant believe im sitting here with sunburned toes.
> Weve decided we are done for the weekend. No point trying to flounder gig with the amount of rainfall we had this evening because the water is muddy.
> i cant load pics from my phone but not sure i want to anyway. Bubbette took a pic and didnt even tell me i still had blood on my face from the hook wound.



Pookie, I just don't know what to say! 

I'll be honest though, I'm trying my best not to laugh.....sorry! 

We  ya man! 

Oh yeah!  sent


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2014)

I tried to send a pic of the fish to quack. Hope thats the right number.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I tried to send a pic of the fish to quack. Hope thats the right number.





Got 'em !!  Should be some nice fillets, not that crazy eating them, but they sure do put up a good fight !!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't got a clue what they watchin on tv, but Jag just came out tellin me about some boy on tv that walks and talks like a girl. He said, "I don't like the way that boy walks and talks, he better Man Up! That boy is too Girly."
> 
> He just now said, "that boy got some flame, do you know what that is?"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe paint each rim half n half ???





Jeff C. said:


> That's what I was thinkin too!


Do it in quarters!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2014)

ya'll see that?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2014)

this is a test; it is only a test


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



That's all he said when he came outside, I didn even know what he was talkin about!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do it in quarters!!



Man, yall killin me! 

None of that is going to be easy....even half & half. Tapin every thing off or removing tires...sheesh!

I guess if I want to truly look the part of a Gaudy Cajun LSU fan....I've got to go all the way!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's all he said when he came outside, I didn even know what he was talkin about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Couch Coaching at it's best !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Couch Coaching at it's best !!!



I almost fell for it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd hang witcha fer awhile Quackbro, but I gotta travel in da moanin.

So I'm gonna bid a good night to all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> this is a test; it is only a test


What are you testing???.........I may need to study up for it!!



Jeff C. said:


> Man, yall killin me!
> 
> None of that is going to be easy....even half & half. Tapin every thing off or removing tires...sheesh!
> 
> I guess if I want to truly look the part of a Gaudy Cajun LSU fan....I've got to go all the way!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Couch Coaching at it's best !!!


I can come up with ideas all day long as long as it does not require me to do it!!

Read your sig line!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2014)

i'm testing the test


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2014)

Just made corn bread with molasses and bacon grease baked in on cast iron, randomly. 

Gunna be gud


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2014)

I might get fired


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm testing the test


What was "The test" for??



slip said:


> Just made corn bread with molasses and bacon grease baked in on cast iron, randomly.
> 
> Gunna be gud


Let me know how that turns out..........Sounds interesting!!


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Let me know how that turns out..........Sounds interesting!!



Turned out great. Molasses taste all the way through, and a kinda crisp crust all the way around from the bacon grease on the pan. Because of the molasses it should have been cooked a little longer since its still kinda doughy on the inside but knowing that now, I'd do it again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

slip said:


> Turned out great. Molasses taste all the way through, and a kinda crisp crust all the way around from the bacon grease on the pan. Because of the molasses it should have been cooked a little longer since its still kinda doughy on the inside but knowing that now, I'd do it again.


Good deal!!........Hope your family is doing well!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

slip said:


> Just made corn bread with molasses and bacon grease baked in on cast iron, randomly.
> 
> Gunna be gud





You gotz da munchkies ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2014)

^^^^^^^


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I might get fired


You are on notice!!........Dereliction of duties is a reprehensible offense punishable by termination!!........We expect better out of the moderation staff here!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 12, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What are you testing???.........I may need to study up for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> You gotz da munchkies ???




Probably a urine test from hangin with slip gettin the munchkies and eatin molasses cronbread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Probably a urine test from hangin with slip gettin the munchkies and eatin molasses cronbread





Anybody at midnight that decides to make molasses kone bread gotta be HIGH !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

Super moon !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

Pookie's fishies !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody at midnight that decides to make molasses kone bread gotta be HIGH !!!


Sounds like wise words of experience to me!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like wise words of experience to me!!





Mebbe . .


----------



## Crickett (Jul 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Super moon !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You're awesome!





Thanks, I think you're pretty special too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

Whatchudoin up Crickett, I thought I saw the light come on inside your house . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2014)

I had been thinking about it all day Just had been busy taking my truck back to the shop and then picked the rest of the 70 pounds of corn today, it grew a little better than expected this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

slip said:


> I had been thinking about it all day Just had been busy taking my truck back to the shop and then picked the rest of the 70 pounds of corn today, it grew a little better than expected this year.





Sounds like you flung a cravin on yoself !!! 


What's sweet kone going for Slip ??  I bought 60 ears of Silver Queen last Sat morning at our local farmer's market for $16 ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You're awesome!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I think you're pretty special too !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchudoin up Crickett, I thought I saw the light come on inside your house . . .


I thought I saw you lookin in her window!!.....Was that you in the cheekun mask??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought I saw you lookin in her window!!.....Was that you in the cheekun mask??





Shhhhhhhhhh, didja brang the hotdogs to shutup the doggies???


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like you flung a cravin on yoself !!!
> 
> 
> What's sweet kone going for Slip ??  I bought 60 ears of Silver Queen last Sat morning at our local farmer's market for $16 ???



No idea? This was just grown to be froze and canned. It normally never does very good but after working on the soil a few years and a lot of rain, it did better than expected since I over planted.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh, didja brang the hotdogs to shutup the doggies???


.....Dangit!!!........still learning from the master!!!.........All hail to the master Stawker !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2014)

dang bama,  sounds like another adventure in the life of pookie.

Quack,  another about to be clocked.  

And the coffee is brewed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

'Morning GW, last night flew by !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning GW, last night flew by !!!



Good deal!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What are you testing???.........I may need to study up for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did U look?​


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2014)

Mornin kids!

Gotta throw some clothes in a bag and head to Virginia today. Been a while since I've driven to one of these.....uhg! Can you say sciatica?

Oh well....this time next week I'll be on da beach!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!
> 
> Gotta throw some clothes in a bag and head to Virginia today. Been a while since I've driven to one of these.....uhg! Can you say sciatica?
> 
> Oh well....this time next week I'll be on da beach!



Like the beach cart. Looks nice.


----------



## cramer (Jul 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!
> 
> Gotta throw some clothes in a bag and head to Virginia today. Been a while since I've driven to one of these.....uhg! Can you say sciatica?
> 
> Oh well....this time next week I'll be on da beach!



Morning folks - 
I hope you have heated seats, Chief. If not, get one of those heated back belts .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Good morning from panama city. Sunburned feet aint as bad today. Just got to get motivated to pack up. Gonna stop at the market down in calloway and pick up crabs and ill be set. 
Had a fair weekend but im tired and ready to go home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Like the beach cart. Looks nice.



Thanks Karen.....I've got wayyy more time and thought into than I should have, and I'm not finished. 



cramer said:


> Morning folks -
> I hope you have heated seats, Chief. If not, get one of those heated back belts .



Mornin cramer.....rental van doesn't have heated seats. I do have 2 other fellers with me that we can split up the driving though. At least that lets you just sit in a more relaxed position if necessarry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning from panama city. Sunburned feet aint as bad today. Just got to get motivated to pack up. Gonna stop at the market down in calloway and pick up crabs and ill be set.
> Had a fair weekend but im tired and ready to go home.



 Just glad you lived to tell us about it, Pookie! Safe travels....

I'm headin out the door to Virginia.....catch up with everyone Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just glad you lived to tell us about it, Pookie! Safe travels....
> 
> I'm headin out the door to Virginia.....catch up with everyone Wednesday afternoon.



Smart phones, both VA and NC have internet as of 2013.   Stay in touch.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 13, 2014)

Iffin you ani't got satalight you ain't got service  Thank goodness I still got as landline 

Pookie it's got to feel wierd that's QUACK perdicted so many of your down falls

After noon all.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I think you're pretty special too !!!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchudoin up Crickett, I thought I saw the light come on inside your house . . .







RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought I saw you lookin in her window!!.....Was that you in the cheekun mask??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2014)

Howdy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2014)

one of the dogs just tooted.........i'm a little jealous.  Man; the damage I could do with my crop dusting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've been in HOG HEAVEN this weekend. 
MY GREATS! My BEST friend; Cole Max, Chunky Monkey Dillon and Precious baby Ella. 
Greats makes my heart bigger and bigger.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

Awwwwww, Mandy you lucky thang !!!


Love seeing the kid drinkin for the water hose, brings back some old memories !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2014)

MrsH22,

do believe I figured out which of the three is chunky monkey.   Glad you enjoyed the grands.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

All mine operations down, gonna get some reading in tonight !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All mine operations down, gonna get some reading in tonight !!



Is it printed on the inside of the eyelids?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it printed on the inside of the eyelids?





Eventually !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

Found what Chiefbro wants/needs !!!  Gonna pick it up Wednesday !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd take one of those QUACK  Sweet lookin rig right there...

Hit 100 today sure didn't get much done


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 13, 2014)

Never mind just remember my ITCHY trigger finger and that auto loader and long clips could cost me more money then I could afford in shells


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found what Chiefbro wants/needs !!!  Gonna pick it up Wednesday !!
> 
> View attachment 795196



Aww man....that's sweet!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'd take one of those QUACK  Sweet lookin rig right there...
> 
> Hit 100 today sure didn't get much done





Jeff C. said:


> Aww man....that's sweet!





Limited edition, take down, Ruger 10/22 semi auto, with two 25 rd mags and one 10 rd mag and carrying bag !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

Did some swappin around with my co-workers so I could finally get some time off, gonna vacate Tuesday night, then be off the rest of the week, won't come back til Sat night !!! 


Come on 7am Tues morning !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm home.
Shrimp, crabs and fish are now cleaned and resting comfortably in the freezer. Trucks unloaded and i'm finally sitting down for a few.
Man, its gonna be a long week. Got a full work load followed by a trip to Statesboro next weekend to move my daughter to her new apartment.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm home.
> Shrimp, crabs and fish are now cleaned and resting comfortably in the freezer. Trucks unloaded and i'm finally sitting down for a few.
> Man, its gonna be a long week. Got a full work load followed by a trip to Statesboro next weekend to move my daughter to her new apartment.




Didja eva stop bleeding ???  Sent ya a PM . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja eva stop bleeding ???  Sent ya a PM . .



For the most part. 
I couldn't find the thread you referred to, but i'll look again tomorrow. About to head to bed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> For the most part.
> I couldn't find the thread you referred to, but i'll look again tomorrow. About to head to bed.





'Night Pookie .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

Morning !!!! 


One mo night !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!!!
> 
> 
> One mo night !!



It is morning.   Hope you did not have to give up too much to get a little time off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is morning.   Hope you did not have to give up too much to get a little time off.





Just one days vacation and 36hrs of OT, I'll still make 48hrs this week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

Kaaaaaaang Gobblin, awwwww hail !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kaaaaaaang Gobblin, awwwww hail !!



Didn't even notice.   

Not too bad a trade.  48 is still a full week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2014)

Morning kids.... 
just passing through for a cup of coffee.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Good morning. Got a tenth of rain so far. 
Keebs give me a holler.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Morning folks.

LMS and Gage get to come home today around 330 or so. Last I heard anyways.




mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Got a tenth of rain so far.
> Keebs give me a holler.



I hope she has good lungs or you go good ears.  Thats a good distance for yelling


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> LMS and Gage get to come home today around 330 or so. Last I heard anyways.
> 
> ...






Whoooooooooot !!!  Welcome home lil Gage and LMS !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> LMS and Gage get to come home today around 330 or so. Last I heard anyways.
> 
> ...



Thats good news. Great news, i bet y'all never want to see a hospital again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

lms and gage, may the clock speed toward 3:30


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Got a tenth of rain so far.
> Keebs give me a holler.


gimme a few!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> LMS and Gage get to come home today around 330 or so. Last I heard anyways.
> 
> I hope she has good lungs or you go good ears.  Thats a good distance for yelling


   great news!!!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

Just fo Nic . . .


Ain't no match for Sheryl, but . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

Dang, the thangs you find when you Google "redheads..."


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

oh my.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

dang Quack,

if I be kang can she be my Quang?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats good news. Great news, i bet y'all never want to see a hospital again.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just fo Nic . . .
> 
> 
> Ain't no match for Sheryl, but . . .
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

One mo redhead for Nic and I gotta crash . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

I didnt even notice her hair color....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didnt even notice her hair color....





Yeah, but look at those . . .











gorgeous GREEN eyes !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didnt even notice her hair color....



boom boom, have you gotten all the incriminating evidence out of the house?  You wouldn't want the boom to fall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but look at those . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did she have two?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

i ain't a checker no more


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i ain't a checker no more





Fess up lil fella, you'll feel betta 'bout yoself . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Quack, enuff of the men pics


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

grrrrr.......do something a couple of times and you're labeled for life


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Redheads....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> grrrrr.......do something a couple of times and you're labeled for life



  you aint right


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> LMS and Gage get to come home today around 330 or so. Last I heard anyways.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning maam, enjoy your weekend?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, mrs. hornet22+, hdm03+, rhbama3++

yall behave, we got 2 mods here..  well 1.5 mods..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


Great news bout Gage and LMS. 
Thought I was Quang too.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning maam, enjoy your weekend?



Sho nuff. Babies soothe the souls juss like the ocean.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

Grass needs mowered .   grrrrrrrr   If I start now I might be done by lunch.    I must mow too much ground.   


Or eat dinner early.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Grass needs mowered .   grrrrrrrr   If I start now I might be done by lunch.    I must mow too much ground.
> 
> 
> Or eat dinner early.



Before LMS and i purchased our small place I HATED cutting grass.  Now that I have something that is mine, I cant stand for it to go a week w/o being cut.   Sometimes I cut it twice a week...

One day Ill have a pretty yard like fluffy..  He keeps his weeds looking nice


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Before LMS and i purchased our small place I HATED cutting grass.  Now that I have something that is mine, I cant stand for it to go a week w/o being cut.   Sometimes I cut it twice a week...
> 
> One day Ill have a pretty yard like fluffy..  He keeps his weeds looking nice





I`d rather eat a bug than have to cut grass. Only reason I cut mine is so I won`t step on a rattlesnake out in the yard.   

Good to hear that your Lady and the little one will be home soon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather eat a bug than have to cut grass. Only reason I cut mine is so I won`t step on a rattlesnake out in the yard.
> 
> Good to hear that your Lady and the little one will be home soon.



I was hoping one of the HAWT young nurses would get to come home with them but thats a no go. Almost depressing.

I enjoy it.  I look for stuff to do out in the yard now.  If i didnt have a black thumb Id plant some more shrubs, trees, etc but they wouldnt live.

Im not sure if your remember this or not Nic but a couple-3 years ago I posted a picture of my "food plot"  that was nothing but tea weeds.    I think you said something along the lines of "best stand of tea weeds Iv seen since I was a youngan."  Yeah thats the kinda luck I have with growing stuff..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

not getting any cooler but the grass sure has a lot of dew still on it.  bbl


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was hoping one of the HAWT young nurses would get to come home with them but thats a no go. Almost depressing.
> 
> I enjoy it.  I look for stuff to do out in the yard now.  If i didnt have a black thumb Id plant some more shrubs, trees, etc but they wouldnt live.
> 
> Im not sure if your remember this or not Nic but a couple-3 years ago I posted a picture of my "food plot"  that was nothing but tea weeds.    I think you said something along the lines of "best stand of tea weeds Iv seen since I was a youngan."  Yeah thats the kinda luck I have with growing stuff..





Coffeeweed. I had forgot about that.   


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700452&highlight=


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Coffeeweed. I had forgot about that.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700452&highlight=



 thats it.. Turned out to be a decent stand plot once I pulled ALL those up..  only took 2 whole Saturdays...

Killed a decent buck off that plot too..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats it.. Turned out to be a decent stand plot once I pulled ALL those up..  only took 2 whole Saturdays...
> 
> Killed a decent buck off that plot too..





Dang! That is a nice buck. Rack looks bigger than any I`ve ever killed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great news bout Gage and LMS.
> Thought I was Quang too.
> 
> 
> Sho nuff. Babies soothe the souls juss like the ocean.


You was Quang, dont know what happened, werent me.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Before LMS and i purchased our small place I HATED cutting grass.  Now that I have something that is mine, I cant stand for it to go a week w/o being cut.   Sometimes I cut it twice a week...
> 
> One day Ill have a pretty yard like fluffy..  He keeps his weeds looking nice



THanks Leroy, i do like my yard looking good.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You was Quang, dont know what happened, werent me.



Quack done went and got one of his post deleted


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang! That is a nice buck. Rack looks bigger than any I`ve ever killed.



Thanks Nic but Iv seen some of your deer pics.  He isnt even close to some of yours.

That same year I got a pic of a HUGE bodied buck..  He was about 3-4 Inches shorter than the rest in his group but was MUCH more broad and long.  He had a double beam on one side and the other wasnt anything to sneeze at.   Once the velvet left, he did too.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was hoping one of the HAWT young nurses would get to come home with them but thats a no go. Almost depressing.
> 
> I enjoy it.  I look for stuff to do out in the yard now.  If i didnt have a black thumb Id plant some more shrubs, trees, etc but they wouldnt live.
> 
> Im not sure if your remember this or not Nic but _*a couple-3 years ago*_ I posted a picture of my "food plot"  that was nothing but tea weeds.    I think you said something along the lines of "best stand of tea weeds Iv seen since I was a youngan."  Yeah thats the kinda luck I have with growing stuff..


 wow, you've been here that long???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack done went and got one of his post deleted



Ahhh, ok, way to be on top of things


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wow, you've been here that long???



most 5 years, and I read a good bit way before I joined.    What was I thinking


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> most 5 years, and I read a good bit way before I joined.    What was I thinking


 most folks are too skeerred to join the drivelers............. might give them a bad name........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> most folks are too skeerred to join the drivelers............. might give them a bad name........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks Nic but Iv seen some of your deer pics.  He isnt even close to some of yours.
> 
> That same year I got a pic of a HUGE bodied buck..  He was about 3-4 Inches shorter than the rest in his group but was MUCH more broad and long.  He had a double beam on one side and the other wasnt anything to sneeze at.   Once the velvet left, he did too.




Near as I can remember, I`ve only killed 5 that had a halfway decent rack, by mosts folks standards, and only had 2 mounted, and one of those was last year. Your buck looks bigger than all of em. That`s in almost 50 years of deer huntin`. I have killed some heavy ones though. But, I don`t classify myself a meat hunter or a trophy hunter. I`m just a hunter. And my huntin` style is different from most.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> most folks are too skeerred to join the drivelers............. might give them a bad name........



I started off in the hog hunting section.  They argue worse than a bunch high schoolgirls over there.   Went to the deer hunting section for a spell, too many different opinions.   Went to the political forum for a while...  well, thats pretty self explanatory.    Ended up here, my "home" on the forum.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I started off in the hog hunting section.  They argue worse than a bunch high schoolgirls over there.   Went to the deer hunting section for a spell, too many different opinions.   Went to the political forum for a while...  well, thats pretty self explanatory.    Ended up here, my "home" on the forum.


you missed one of the best then........... the cafe'!!
And I love the hobby thread too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> most folks are too skeerred to join the drivelers............. might give them a bad name........





You know, to call this a "driveler" is really misleading. It`s more of a bar room or campfire settin` to me.

You do remember how the original thread came about, don`t you?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, to call this a "driveler" is really misleading. It`s more of a bar room or _*campfire*_ settin` to me.
> 
> You do remember how the original thread came about, don`t you?


 why yes, yes I do, I was there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Near as I can remember, I`ve only killed 5 that had a halfway decent rack, by mosts folks standards, and only had 2 mounted, and one of those was last year. Your buck looks bigger than all of em. That`s in almost 50 years of deer huntin`. I have killed some heavy ones though. But, I don`t classify myself a meat hunter or a trophy hunter. I`m just a hunter. And my huntin` style is different from most.



Iv been in clubs where they didnt care what you shot, clubs that said 110" or bigger.  I prefer just to hunt with friends.  Noone rags you about a small buck or anything else.  Just good times and better convo.  There have been times Iv let a good 8 walk one day and shot a decent doe the next.  Just depends on my mood.  

The only problem Iv ever had hunting with a group is a guy I didnt know (friend of a friend) asked to hunt my stand 1 day.  I told him go ahead.  Just dont shoot a button head.  Iv watched the same one the last 5-6 times Iv hunted.  I didnt care if he shot a button head out his stand but I enjoyed watching the little fella.  

Well you guessed it.  He shot a button head out my stand.  To boot he made a VERY poor shot on the deer.  It gets worse but Ill end the story there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv been in clubs where they didnt care what you shot, clubs that said 110" or bigger.  I prefer just to hunt with friends.  Noone rags you about a small buck or anything else.  Just good times and better convo.  There have been times Iv let a good 8 walk one day and shot a decent doe the next.  Just depends on my mood.
> 
> The only problem Iv ever had hunting with a group is a guy I didnt know (friend of a friend) asked to hunt my stand 1 day.  I told him go ahead.  Just dont shoot a button head.  Iv watched the same one the last 5-6 times Iv hunted.  I didnt care if he shot a button head out his stand but I enjoyed watching the little fella.
> 
> Well you guessed it.  He shot a button head out my stand.  To boot he made a VERY poor shot on the deer.  It gets worse but Ill end the story there.





You`d be welcome in my camp. But remember, I hunt in places where there are a lot of venomous snakes. And I don`t kill em, so there are more than normal the population.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you missed one of the best then........... the cafe'!!
> And I love the hobby thread too!



I cant go in there.  To many things I want but cant have.  That and it makes me realize I have no real skill when it comes to making things.  It jut depresses me


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why yes, yes I do, I was there.





Now if you want to see a real "driveler" thread, you don`t have to look far.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv been in clubs where they didnt care what you shot, clubs that said 110" or bigger.  I prefer just to hunt with friends.  Noone rags you about a small buck or anything else.  Just good times and better convo.  There have been times Iv let a good 8 walk one day and shot a decent doe the next.  Just depends on my mood.
> 
> The only problem Iv ever had hunting with a group is a guy I didnt know (friend of a friend) asked to hunt my stand 1 day.  I told him go ahead.  Just dont shoot a button head.  Iv watched the same one the last 5-6 times Iv hunted.  I didnt care if he shot a button head out his stand but I enjoyed watching the little fella.
> 
> Well you guessed it.  He shot a button head out my stand.  To boot he made a VERY poor shot on the deer.  It gets worse but Ill end the story there.



Button heads out of someone elses stand are delicous


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant go in there.  To many things I want but cant have.  That and it makes me realize I have no real skill when it comes to making things.  It jut depresses me


 that's where you learn from the pro's & get better, idjit!  I've taken what some has done, twisted to what I had on hand & made some great meals!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Now if you want to see a real "driveler" thread, you don`t have to look far.


I still like going back & reading bama's summarations.......... when I need a pick me up or a good laugh, that does the trick for sure!


mudracing101 said:


> Button heads out of someone elses stand are delicous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You`d be welcome in my camp. But remember, I hunt in places where there are a lot of venomous snakes. And I don`t kill em, so there are more than normal the population.



  Thanks Nic.  Ill just make sure If i ever go hunting with you to keep my eyes down and not ahead.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I still like going back & reading bama's summarations.......... when I need a pick me up or a good laugh, that does the trick for sure!



Ol` Robert could sure make his words stand up and do tricks. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks Nic.  Ill just make sure If i ever go hunting with you to keep my eyes down and not ahead.




You`ll be just fine. I`ll tell em not to bite you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Button heads out of someone elses stand are delicous


  


Keebs said:


> that's where you learn from the pro's & get better, idjit!  I've taken what some has done, twisted to what I had on hand & made some great meals!



  I know, but all I can think is wanting one of those nice knives.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ol` Robert could sure make his words stand up and do tricks.
> 
> _*You`ll be just fine. I`ll tell em not to bite you*_.


Yeah he can!
 Nic, the Woody's version of "E.F. Hutton"


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know, but all I can think is wanting one of those nice knives.


 let's don't talk about knives just yet, tyvm.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yeah he can!
> Nic, the Woody's version of "E.F. Hutton"
> 
> let's don't talk about knives just yet, tyvm.............



hey, atleast you had a couple of em.  i still havent got one


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yeah he can!
> Nic, the Woody's version of "E.F. Hutton"





Trust me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

A picture of Nic without a beard exist?   WOW


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh, Mud,  you got a PM maam


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A picture of Nic without a beard exist?   WOW





That was somewhere around 1977? I was in the process of growin` it back. That coral was alive. I sold it to Silver Springs.

All 3 of those snakes were alive.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know, but all I can think is wanting one of those nice knives.


Just pokin ya , i hunt diff. than a lot of people too.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Mud,  you got a PM maam



Sorry was on the phone. I have let some big ones walk , depends on my mood. Usually later i slap my own self in the head. Then later shoot a lil ole six cause the timing is right and i wanted to. Usually the last day when youre sitting there thinking freezer is still empty and one sure would be nice. I also like seeing deer, a great hunt dont always end up with one in the cooler.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That was somewhere around 1977? I was in the process of growin` it back. That coral was alive. I sold it to Silver Springs.
> 
> All 3 of those snakes were alive.



No more snake pics please


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hdm03????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That was somewhere around 1977? I was in the process of growin` it back. That coral was alive. I sold it to Silver Springs.
> 
> All 3 of those snakes were alive.


  that was before i was born


mudracing101 said:


> Just pokin ya , i hunt diff. than a lot of people too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry was on the phone. I have let some big ones walk , depends on my mood. Usually later i slap my own self in the head. Then later shoot a lil ole six cause the timing is right and i wanted to. Usually the last day when youre sitting there thinking freezer is still empty and one sure would be nice. I also like seeing deer, a great hunt dont always end up with one in the cooler.


   Thats exactly right!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey, atleast you had a couple of em.  i still havent got one


HAD being the bad word!


Nicodemus said:


> Trust me.


 Oh I do, very much so!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> _*that was before i was born*_
> 
> Thats exactly right!


 that was the year before I graduated high school!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Ya`ll makin` me feel OLD!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll makin` me feel OLD!!



Nah Nic, your not old, just less young... much less young


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah Nic, your not old, just less young... much less young


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>



I woulda said seasoned but some of the idjits in here would have tried to turn that around


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I woulda said seasoned but some of the idjits in here would have tried to turn that around





  Reckon I`ll get out and plunder around a little. See what kind of trouble I can scratch up.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I started off in the hog hunting section.  They argue worse than a bunch high schoolgirls over there.   Went to the deer hunting section for a spell, too many different opinions.   Went to the political forum for a while...  well, thats pretty self explanatory.    Ended up here, my "home" on the forum.



I started off in the photography forum.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll makin` me feel OLD!!






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah Nic, your not old, just less young... much less young





Nicodemus said:


> Reckon I`ll get out and plunder around a little. See what kind of trouble I can scratch up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I started off in the photography forum.



You fergot to say morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I started off in the photography forum.



I started in da Cafe.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You fergot to say morning



Sorry


Mornin 


 School starts back in 3 weeks. Got the kids supplies this weekend. Now we wait til open house to see what extra supplies they will need.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I started in da Cafe.



I spent a little time over there. They always posting up good food over there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Near as I can remember, I started off in Outdoor Facts, History, and Oddities of Nature. There weren`t as many subforums back then as there are now. And about 2,600 members.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Near as I can remember, I started off in Outdoor Facts, History, and Oddities of Nature. There weren`t as many subforums back then as there are now. And about 2,600 members.


 I like to stroll thru there too!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm starving! Lunch time & I don't know when I'll get to leave here to go get some food!  

Some days this process takes FOREVER!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm starving! Lunch time & I don't know when I'll get to leave here to go get some food!
> 
> Some days this process takes FOREVER!



I hear someone say lunch. I'm ready. Leftover grilled cheeseburgers and new taters.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I hear someone say lunch. I'm ready. Leftover grilled cheeseburgers and new taters.



how new is they?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm starving! Lunch time & I don't know when I'll get to leave here to go get some food!
> 
> Some days this process takes FOREVER!





Ham sammiches, cold fried redbellies and bluegill brim, and jalapeno stuffed green olives.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

I hate talk shows! That's what's on in the lobby.  who in the world is Bethenny? HFH I bet you can answer this.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ham sammiches, cold fried redbellies and bluegill brim, and jalapeno stuffed green olives.



Dangit Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dangit Nic





  The Devil made me do it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I hate talk shows! That's what's on in the lobby.  who in the world is Bethenny? HFH I bet you can answer this.



IDK, but if shes hawt let me know and Ill google her


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

Cucumber sammich & chips...........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The Devil made me do it.



Where'd you get the green olives?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> IDK, but if shes hawt let me know and Ill google her


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how new is they?


Ok, fairly new.


Nicodemus said:


> Ham sammiches, cold fried redbellies and bluegill brim, and jalapeno stuffed green olives.





Crickett said:


>



So does that mean hawt or not?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Where'd you get the green olives?





We get em at Harvey`s down here. They good too, got just a little bit of bite to em. Look for em in the pickle section.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

LMS on the verge of flipping her lid at the hospital.  She was originally told she could heave around 330 today.  Then later told she could leave around lunch.. NOW they are telling her it will be around 9 before he gets his last round of antibiotics, then he has to get his pick line removed AND discharge papers....  Shes fit to be tied


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

meatloaf; green beans and mac & cheese


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS on the verge of flipping her lid at the hospital.  She was originally told she could heave around 330 today.  Then later told she could leave around lunch.. NOW they are telling her it will be around 9 before he gets his last round of antibiotics, then he has to get his pick line removed AND discharge papers....  Shes fit to be tied


 dang, I would be too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

I need bama to do a summary of what I missed while mowing.   Drivelers making up for lost time from this weekend typing and I'm sure important stuff.  

lms is going to be fit to be tied by the time the hospital, which isn't living up to their adjective like name, let's her leave with gage.

stuffed portabela mushroom with bacon and videla onion.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS on the verge of flipping her lid at the hospital.  She was originally told she could heave around 330 today.  Then later told she could leave around lunch.. NOW they are telling her it will be around 9 before he gets his last round of antibiotics, then he has to get his pick line removed AND discharge papers....  Shes fit to be tied



Hope she's home soon so y'all can go back to a normal routine. Got to be tuff. I know there is never a normal routine with a new born but it'll be better than staying at the hospital.  Hopin for the best for ya.


Got home to eat cheeseburger and taters and The ole woman done had some kickin chicken wings to go with it. whew, i'm stuffed Need a nap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

new update...  she showed out some so they are going to give him his last antibiotics around 230-3..  they will be home before 6...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope she's home soon so y'all can go back to a normal routine. Got to be tuff. I know there is never a normal routine with a new born but it'll be better than staying at the hospital.  Hopin for the best for ya.
> 
> 
> Got home to eat cheeseburger and taters and The ole woman done had some kickin chicken wings to go with it. whew, i'm stuffed Need a nap.


she's keeping you fluffy for a reason............


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope she's home soon so y'all can go back to a normal routine. Got to be tuff. I know there is never a normal routine with a new born but it'll be better than staying at the hospital.  Hopin for the best for ya.
> 
> 
> Got home to eat cheeseburger and taters and The ole woman done had some kickin chicken wings to go with it. whew, i'm stuffed Need a nap.



me too........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she's keeping you fluffy for a reason............


Wait, i havnt thought of that.


rydert said:


> me too........



Hey Dirt!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Whew, that was close


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Whew, that was close



was you dottin cotton?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Whew, that was close





Nah, missed you by a couple of inches.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, missed you by a couple of inches.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Im hungry


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im hungry



eat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

no food


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no food



There's a dairy queen on the corner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no food





Hunt and gather.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

I cooked a steak last night but Left it at home...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cooked a steak last night but Left it at home...



And how many times have you done this.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

A blizzard would be good right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Crap


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

have__fun__goatin= forgetful


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

hey mud........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cooked a steak last night but Left it at home...





You gonna come to the Frontier Festival next January. We gonna learn you some essential life lessons. These lessons will be free. You gonna go away with the knowledge to live, and live good.

If you fail, your hair will hang from up at the top of my lodgepoles. Right beside the talisman that you see tied to one of them.


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

cool pic........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> cool pic........





Thanks. The talisman was compliments of Miss Tomboy Boots.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You gonna come to the Frontier Festival next January. We gonna learn you some essential life lessons. These lessons will be free. You gonna go away with the knowledge to live, and live good.
> 
> If you fail, your hair will hang from up at the top of my lodgepoles. Right beside the talisman that you see tied to one of them.



  jokes on you. Bye January I wont have any hair the way its falling out


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jokes on you. Bye January I wont have any hair the way its falling out





That`s okay. We`ll just take a finger off at the second knuckle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey mud........


Yes?


Nicodemus said:


> You gonna come to the Frontier Festival next January. We gonna learn you some essential life lessons. These lessons will be free. You gonna go away with the knowledge to live, and live good.
> 
> If you fail, your hair will hang from up at the top of my lodgepoles. Right beside the talisman that you see tied to one of them.





Nicodemus said:


> That`s okay. We`ll just take a finger off at the second knuckle.


Leroy, i might skip that one if i was you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Leroy, i might skip that one if i was you



Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

We won`t hurt him. We`re kind and gentle souls.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s okay. We`ll just take a finger off at the second knuckle.


you dont play by fair.


mudracing101 said:


> Yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Leroy, i might skip that one if i was you



He said IF I FAIL... Looks like i need to study


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you dont play by fair.
> 
> 
> He said IF I FAIL... Looks like i need to study



Tie a string on that finger while you still have to remind yourself to study.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tie a string on that finger while you still have to remind yourself to study.



Thats a great Idea..  Ill tie it really tight too


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

I believe HFH can do anything......have you seen his before and after pics?.......dat boy gots some will power


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you dont play by fair.
> 
> 
> He said IF I FAIL... Looks like i need to study





You`ll be one of us. 

Ask Slip. We were skinnin` and cuttin` up a deer with flint and obsidian tools, and he cut off a piece of backstrap and ate it raw.


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

hey mud............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> I believe HFH can do anything......have you seen his before and after pics?.......dat boy gots some will power



Will power... yes, brain power.... i aint to sure of.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey mud............



What??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> I believe HFH can do anything......have you seen his before and after pics?.......dat boy gots some will power


Thank ya rydert


Nicodemus said:


> You`ll be one of us.
> 
> Ask Slip. We were skinnin` and cuttin` up a deer with flint and obsidian tools, and he cut off a piece of backstrap and ate it raw.





mudracing101 said:


> Will power... yes, brain power.... i aint to sure of.



Thanks 





hey, wait a minute!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

LMS called, they are on their way home... she said, "we are free!!!!!!!!"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS called, they are on their way home... she said, "we are free!!!!!!!!"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

Didn't change the locks did you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS called, they are on their way home... she said, "we are free!!!!!!!!"



I know y'all will be glad to finally get settled in!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud?



crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't change the locks did you?


Yup, just dont tell her.


rydert said:


> I know y'all will be glad to finally get settled in!!



Im still hopefully she brings one of the cute nurses back with her... You know...to help watch after the baby


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup, just dont tell her.
> 
> 
> Im still hopefully she brings one of the cute nurses back with her... You know...to help watch after the baby


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup, just dont tell her.
> 
> 
> Im still hopefully she brings one of the cute nurses back with her... You know...to help watch after the baby





And you were worried about us cuttin` off a piddlin` little finger??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> And you were worried about us cuttin` off a piddlin` little finger??



Yeah, but I need my fingers..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, but I need my fingers..





She sees all this, she gonna cut a lot worse than a finger...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She sees all this, she gonna cut a lot worse than a finger...



What are you talking bout Nic?    Im confused right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What are you talking bout Nic?    Im confused right now.





Your Lady sees where you want a home nurse, she gonna put a blade to your throat.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> I believe HFH can do anything......have you seen his before and after pics?.......dat boy gots some will power


you got that right!


Nicodemus said:


> You`ll be one of us.
> 
> Ask Slip. We were skinnin` and cuttin` up a deer with flint and obsidian tools, and he cut off a piece of backstrap and ate it raw.


 you remember who else did too?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS called, they are on their way home... she said, "we are free!!!!!!!!"


     


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup, just dont tell her.
> 
> 
> Im still hopefully she brings one of the cute nurses back with her... You know...to help watch after the baby


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you got that right!
> 
> you remember who else did too?





That`s right! It wasn`t bad at all, was it?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s right! It wasn`t bad at all, was it?


nope, way better warmed up though.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Your Lady sees where you want a home nurse, she gonna put a blade to your throat.



I aint worried about that too much.  She would require stitches long before she got the knife close to me.  That girl is clumsy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint worried about that too much.  She would require stitches long before she got the knife close to me.  That girl is clumsy.





Somebody please take his shovel away from him.  

Quack, I can`t do nothin` with him. Your turn...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody please take his shovel away from him.
> 
> Quack, I can`t do nothin` with him. Your turn...



  You would have to be around her a few times to understand...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You would have to be around her a few times to understand...



It is going to be a long nap that you're taking.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is going to be a long nap that you're taking.



  nope tired and needs help with the baby.  Im safe for a few days


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody please take his shovel away from him.
> 
> Quack, I can`t do nothin` with him. Your turn...





I'll take it from here Nic, HFH, my office NOW !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody please take his shovel away from him.
> 
> Quack, I can`t do nothin` with him. Your turn...


bless his heart.................


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You would have to be around her a few times to understand...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll take it from here Nic, HFH, my office NOW !!!



HDM told me about the strange things that happen in your office, NO THANKS!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll take it from here Nic, HFH, my office NOW !!!


hey you.............. how's MizDawn doing?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2014)

I took the kids over to the library to watch the UGA Bomb Disposal squad demonstrate their robot & show all the cool gadgets they got on the truck. It was pretty neat. A little boy asked them if they were gonna blow anything up today. 




mudracing101 said:


> So does that mean hast or not?????







Nicodemus said:


> We get em at Harvey`s down here. They good too, got just a little bit of bite to em. Look for em in the pickle section.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS on the verge of flipping her lid at the hospital.  She was originally told she could heave around 330 today.  Then later told she could leave around lunch.. NOW they are telling her it will be around 9 before he gets his last round of antibiotics, then he has to get his pick line removed AND discharge papers....  She's fit to be tied







mudracing101 said:


> Hope she's home soon so y'all can go back to a normal routine. Got to be tuff. I know there is never a normal routine with a new born but it'll be better than staying at the hospital.  Hopin for the best for ya.
> 
> 
> Got home to eat cheeseburger and taters and The ole woman done had some kickin chicken wings to go with it. whew, i'm stuffed Need a nap.



I finally got to eat at 2pm  
Wendys Homestyle Chicken 



Keebs said:


> she's keeping you fluffy for a reason............







havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS called, they are on their way home... she said, "we are free!!!!!!!!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

30mdh?


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

hey mud..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hey you.............. how's MizDawn doing?





She's doing okay D, still tires easily, BUT she completed her final 33rd radiation treatment last week !!! 

Her hair is coming back, 'bout a inch long and she's wearing it spiked, she looks good !!!

Thanks for asking !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey Nic, whatcha ya think about that take down, Ruger 10/22 ???


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's doing okay D, still tires easily, BUT she completed her final 33rd radiation treatment last week !!!
> 
> Her hair is coming back, 'bout a inch long and she's wearing it spiked, she looks good !!!
> 
> Thanks for asking !!!



that's good news Quack.....hope she continues to get betta


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's doing okay D, still tires easily, BUT she completed her final 33rd radiation treatment last week !!!
> 
> Her hair is coming back, 'bout a inch long and she's wearing it spiked, she looks good !!!
> 
> Thanks for asking !!!



  great news quack!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2014)

Crap x 2. I'm going home. Later y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> that's good news Quack.....hope she continues to get betta





havin_fun_huntin said:


> great news quack!!





Thanks guys !!! 



Hey Dert0, you free any this week ???  Got some time off and gonna spend a day at the Plantation, prolly Friday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

mr giggles is gonna stand quack up again..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

bye mud


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks guys !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dert0, you free any this week ???  Got some time off and gonna spend a day at the Plantation, prolly Friday.



Poor Quack; he's setting himself up for another heartbreak


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks guys !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dert0, you free any this week ???  Got some time off and gonna spend a day at the Plantation, prolly Friday.



off at lunch time Friday......let me know

I haven't shot in 2 months......


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mr giggles is gonna stand quack up again..





hdm03 said:


> Poor Quack; he's setting himself up for another heartbreak



 peanut gallery


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> off at lunch time Friday......let me know
> 
> I haven't shot in 2 months......



Now that reminds me; tell your wife I said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

dert hows your boys arm after his boo boo?


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Now that reminds me; tell your wife I said hey; she'll know what it means



................idjit...

almost made it a whole day........


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dert hows your boys arm after his boo boo?



it probably should have had stitches.......

he shot like crap in Atlanta...........he never blamed his arm, but he definitely was holding the gun different........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> peanut gallery



We are realist and know you have a phobia,  thats all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> off at lunch time Friday......let me know
> 
> I haven't shot in 2 months......





Will do . . .



Tonight's my Friday !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, whatcha ya think about that take down, Ruger 10/22 ???





I like it!  I think I paid 70 bucks for my Ruger 1022, brand new. If I knew then what I know now, I would have bought 100 of em.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's doing okay D, still tires easily, BUT she completed her final 33rd radiation treatment last week !!!
> 
> Her hair is coming back, 'bout a inch long and she's wearing it spiked, she looks good !!!
> 
> Thanks for asking !!!


I'd LOVE to see a pic of her like that, I bet she's even more hawter!


mudracing101 said:


> Crap x 2. I'm going home. Later y'all.


bye


rydert said:


> peanut gallery


who told you our other nickname?!?!?


rydert said:


> it probably should have had stitches.......
> 
> he shot like crap in Atlanta...........he never blamed his arm, but he definitely was holding the gun different........


it looked like it hurt like the dickens!

Ok, I'm outta here, ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's my Friday !!!



for you Quack


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2014)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2014)

Bye Keebs!

Quack, The Redhead says she`s glad Miz Dawn is doin` better, and that she has her in her prayers.
My thoughts are the same for her.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.


Hi Charlie, bye Charlie, hope you're feeling better!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

I bet quack and dert are finalizing plans for their date..


I hope mr giggles over comes his fear.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2014)

headed home to see my boy..  yall TRY to behave


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

11 mo hrs . .


----------



## karen936 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's doing okay D, still tires easily, BUT she completed her final 33rd radiation treatment last week !!!
> 
> Her hair is coming back, 'bout a inch long and she's wearing it spiked, she looks good !!!
> 
> Thanks for asking !!!



I'm glad she's doing good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm glad she's doing good.





Thanks Karen !!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 14, 2014)

Home sweet home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Home sweet home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AWESOME! Let the spoiling begin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Home sweet home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Grrrrrrr, last night and I gotza stoopid meeting this morn.


Think I'll tell 'em what I really be thankin . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Home sweet home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



great!!

Well it is the start of a weekend for Quack
the time to toe the line for boom boom
a normal Twosday for most of us
work, work, work for bama after his weekend
and coffee available for all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Wonder what EE has used the most of, Viagra, or Aleve ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what EE has used the most of, Viagra, or Aleve ??



Just speculating but does the first lead to the second?  


Couldn't get by with just 48 hours you decided to call a meeting?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just speculating but does the first lead to the second?
> 
> 
> Couldn't get by with just 48 hours you decided to call a meeting?





Well, either that , or the golfing ?? 




Oh yeah, anudder 30minutes of OT !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 15, 2014)

Billy threads been banded


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Poor mig, hes gonna be lost


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Billy threads been banded



Think back as to way that might have happened.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor mig, hes gonna be lost



I have you HFH


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Think back as to way that might have happened.



I didn't do it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I didn't do it



Who are you pointing that stick at?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who are you pointing that stick at?



Just a lil rib jabbing


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Morning y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Gonna be a busy morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Gobble????????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hdm03????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Morning Crickett.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

30mdh=fail


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

Gobble????????? Oooohhh Gobble..................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

Mornin Folks............









any one seen Gobble?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

grrr.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> grrr.....



Good Morning Sunshine!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> grrr.....


GRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Keebs said:


> Gobble????????? Oooohhh Gobble..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2014)

Closed up the chickens last night & stumbled upon a HUGE rat snake in the nesting box. The kids thought it was the coolest thing ever. The neighbors freaked out when we showed it to them though.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> grrr.....


not you too!!!!!!!!!! send me some of your coffee, asap, black, now.................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


for you............. 


mudracing101 said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


you don't do coffee, so get outta my way............


Crickett said:


> Closed up the chickens last night & stumbled upon a HUGE rat snake in the nesting box. The kids thought it was the coolest thing ever. The neighbors freaked out when we showed it to them though.


those things can scare the beejeezers out of you & be pretty aggressive to!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

mud grrrred Nic, that made me giggle a little


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

BBL


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Closed up the chickens last night & stumbled upon a HUGE rat snake in the nesting box. The kids thought it was the coolest thing ever. The neighbors freaked out when we showed it to them though.




They`ll eat your biddies. Be mindful of em. They have a mean bite too.



Keebs said:


> not you too!!!!!!!!!! send me some of your coffee, asap, black, now.................
> 
> for you.............
> 
> ...





I`m not sure you would like the coffee I drink.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Deer sausage link wif mustard, its good. Makes your belly happy. Nic... you want one, you'll wont be growling no more.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Nic pours coffee grounds in his mouth, takes a shot of Makers Mark,  gargles and swallows..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Deer sausage link wif mustard, its good. Makes your belly happy. Nic... you want one, you'll wont be growling no more.





Reckon I need to thaw some out. I need to go fishin`  though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic pours coffee grounds in his mouth, takes a shot of Makers Mark,  gargles and swallows..





NEVER!! You don`t ruuurn good bourbon by mixin` it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> NEVER!! You don`t ruuurn good bourbon by mixin` it!



  how did I know that was coming


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon I need to thaw some out. I need to go fishin`  though.



I've been doing so many other things, thats what i want to do, go fishing


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been doing so many other things, thats what i want to do, go fishing





I`ll probably get on the Flint early in the mornin` and try the shoals.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll probably get on the Flint early in the mornin` and try the shoals.



Dont forget to share the pics to those of us at work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont forget to share the pics to those of us at work.





I will, soon as I get back in. Tempted to go now but the river boat needs a battery charge.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Leroy, you got any #8 wire?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, you got any #8 wire?



sho do. i got thhn, romex, UF, tray cable. SO cord.. etc


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> NEVER!! You don`t ruuurn good bourbon by mixin` it!




\

Don't know what we're gonna do wit dat boy ????


If'n his wife don't kill 'em . . . I'm sure there's folks waitin in line . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> \
> 
> Don't know what we're gonna do wit dat boy ????
> 
> ...



Yeah, its a pretty long line.  Im willing to bet it gets long and longer as time goes by too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

dang where errbody go


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

i'm waiting in line


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> those things can scare the beejeezers out of you & be pretty aggressive to!





Nicodemus said:


> They`ll eat your biddies. Be mindful of em. They have a mean bite too.



This one was actually pretty docile.  It had gotten into the coop with our bigger chickens. The biddies are in another coop. It was after the eggs & there ain't any eggs in the other coop. Not yet anyways. We got 2 buff orpingtons that should be laying any day now. I got a pic of it. I'll try to post it up here in a few mins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm waiting in line



your so far down the line i cant even see you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sho do. i got thhn, romex, UF, tray cable. SO cord.. etc


 
Any connectors to hook two wires to one? I'll come by in a few.


Hooked On Quack said:


> \
> 
> Don't know what we're gonna do wit dat boy ????
> 
> ...






hdm03 said:


> i'm waiting in line


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> This one was actually pretty docile.  It had gotten into the coop with our bigger chickens. The biddies are in another coop. It was after the eggs & there ain't any eggs in the other coop. Not yet anyways. We got 2 buff orpingtons that should be laying any day now. I got a pic of it. I'll try to post it up here in a few mins.





Rat snakes (oak snake) can take mood swings big time.   I`ve had more fun with oak snakes when I was still on the work force than anything else I ever did out of meanness.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Rat snakes (oak snake) can take mood swings big time.   I`ve had more fun with oak snakes when I was still on the work force than anything else I ever did out of meanness.







Here ya go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Any connectors to hook two wires to one? I'll come by in a few.



depends on whats your looking for.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

keebswassendingoutasmokesignal,  yes dearest, sweetest, ma hen the drivelers have.  

came in from garden, roundup spraying, and insect eradication program and thought someone had consumed the last cup of coffee.   Wheeeeee there was one more in the thermos.   

morning to all


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

hfh & mud are going to have a date


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go.





Yep, that`s a nice one. Way back before computers, somebody on the crew would have to fill out timesheets for everybody towards the end of the day. Ol` boy was settin in the passenger seat of the pickup doin` time and walked up and dropped one about that size in his lap. Ever seen anybody stand up in a truck? 

He near about punched a hole in the roof with his head. 25 years later and it`s still funny.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> depends on whats your looking for.



Think truck


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh & mud are going to have a date



you mad bro?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dang where errbody go


werk...........



mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I can kinda start dancin............ weekend trip with my sisters this weekend!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Here ya go.


 that thang has some size to it!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you mad bro?



no; i just hope that you don't get stood up


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, that`s a nice one. Way back before computers, somebody on the crew would have to fill out timesheets for everybody towards the end of the day. Ol` boy was settin in the passenger seat of the pickup doin` time and walked up and dropped one about that size in his lap. Ever seen anybody stand up in a truck?
> 
> He near about punched a hole in the roof with his head. 25 years later and it`s still funny.






I sent that pic to my MIL who has a chicken coop that we built for her. She HATES snakes. She told me she freaked out when she opened her email & saw that. She said if it had been her coop she would've shot holes all in the coop trying to kill it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think truck



yeah, you need to come by..  I have different options but youll need to see what will work best for you


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, you need to come by..  I have different options but youll need to see what will work best for you



sounds kinky


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think truck



so you need to connect a battery cable ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, you need to come by..  I have different options but youll need to see what will work best for you



So you two are connecting?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go.


Good un! 


Nicodemus said:


> Yep, that`s a nice one. Way back before computers, somebody on the crew would have to fill out timesheets for everybody towards the end of the day. Ol` boy was settin in the passenger seat of the pickup doin` time and walked up and dropped one about that size in his lap. Ever seen anybody stand up in a truck?
> 
> He near about punched a hole in the roof with his head. 25 years later and it`s still funny.





Keebs said:


> werk...........
> 
> 
> I can kinda start dancin............ weekend trip with my sisters this weekend!!!!!!
> ...





hdm03 said:


> sounds kinky


Do don't it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I sent that pic to my MIL who has a chicken coop that we built for her. She HATES snakes. She told me she freaked out when she opened her email & saw that. She said if it had been her coop she would've shot holes all in the coop trying to kill it.





Then she woulda had to spend the rest of the day scaldin` and pickin` chickens!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

Quang Crickett


----------



## karen936 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Then she woulda had to spend the rest of the day scaldin` and pickin` chickens!



Man that will make the place stink!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

Quang Nancy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quang Crickett


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quang Nancy



Somebody pushin buttons.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no; i just hope that you don't get stood up


I dont stand people up , thats quack and Dirt.



gobbleinwoods said:


> so you need to connect a battery cable ?



No fuel pump


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


a twist on the sisters beach trip........... going to St. Mary's to a cousins house, invited Mama too, but not sure she'll "be up to it", but will still have beach time, either on Cumberland Island or down at Jacksonville or Fernandina........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> a twist on the sisters beach trip........... going to St. Mary's to a cousins house, invited Mama too, but not sure she'll "be up to it", but will still have beach time, either on Cumberland Island or down at Jacksonville or Fernandina........



I'm in


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Man that will make the place stink!!!!





Yep, that`s for sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> \
> 
> Don't know what we're gonna do wit dat boy ????
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


> i'm waiting in line





Waitin, waitin, waitin ,;;;




Keebs said:


> werk...........
> 
> 
> I can kinda start dancin............ weekend trip with my sisters this weekend!!!!!!
> ...





Don't it though, yeah baybay !!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> I dont stand people up , thats quack and Dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> No fuel pump





Derthole = Tease ..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm in



Me too. 

Amelia Island, here I come.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> a twist on the sisters beach trip........... going to St. Mary's to a cousins house, invited Mama too, but not sure she'll "be up to it", but will still have beach time, either on Cumberland Island or down at Jacksonville or Fernandina........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Amelia Island, here I come.





Go to Apalachicola or Port St Joe instead.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm in





Hooked On Quack said:


> Derthole = Tease ..





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Amelia Island, here I come.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

I gotz to crash . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Go to Apalachicola or Port St Joe instead.


Cousins place is in St. Mary's...................


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Then she woulda had to spend the rest of the day scalding` and pickin` chickens!




When she does find a snake in her coop she's gonna kill & eat every single one of her chickens just cause she'll be too scared to keep them anymore. She's already paranoid about catching something from them.  She didn't have chickens when she was little & this is her 1st time ever trying to raise her own.   



gobbleinwoods said:


> Quang Crickett







mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody pushin buttons.



 I must've missed something. 



Keebs said:


> a twist on the sisters beach trip........... going to St. Mary's to a cousins house, invited Mama too, but not sure she'll "be up to it", but will still have beach time, either on Cumberland Island or down at Jacksonville or Fernandina........






I wanna take the kids to the beach. I just can't convince the hubby into going with us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

It done commenced to rainin ` here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It done commenced to rainin ` here.



 PLEASE send some my way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

remembered my steak today..  Couldnt hold out till lunch.. It was better today than it was Sunday.. YUMMY


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> PLEASE send some my way.





It`s headed due east as I type this.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It done commenced to rainin ` here.


direct it my way, please!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> PLEASE send some my way.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> remembered my steak today..  Couldnt hold out till lunch.. It was better today than it was Sunday.. YUMMY


you gonna be hungry later.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s headed due east as I type this.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s headed due east as I type this.



looks like it aint going to last long..


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go.



Crickett got man hands.............


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Derthole = Tease ..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

It done and quit, but some fairly heavy thunder and cloudy back to the west.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> Crickett got man hands.............




hey dert tell your...

Nevermind, Ill play nice today.
You gonna stand quack up again?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey dert tell your...
> 
> Nevermind, Ill play nice today.
> You gonna stand quack up again?



What is so special about today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Ya`ll bee nice to Crickett! She be a sweet little Lady.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is so special about today?



No clue, recon I feel sorry for ol' dirt and figured he needed a break


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll bee nice to Crickett! She be a sweet little Lady.



she'll be in here in a few minutes with her and


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll bee nice to Crickett! She be a sweet little Lady.



yup... thats true


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is so special about today?


I was wondering the same thing........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No clue, recon I feel sorry for ol' dirt and figured he needed a break



 ol' dirt?...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup... thats true


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> she'll be in here in a few minutes with her and



you forgot her favorite 

seems kinda violent doesnt she


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

rydert said:


>


 you skerred to have face time with the Quackster?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you skerred to have face time with the Quackster?



 something tells me face time isnt what hes skeered of


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Dirt...


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you skerred to have face time with the Quackster?



it ain't the facetime that skeers me.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> something tells me face time isnt what hes skeered of



Maybe, you've seen Quacks face.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Dirt's wife; she knows what it means


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> something tells me face time isnt what hes skeered of


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Dirt??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hdm03??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

No wait


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Dirt's wife; she knows what it means



.........idjit....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Them idjits done started an undercover billy thread.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> Crickett got man hands.............







Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll bee nice to Crickett! She be a sweet little Lady.







rydert said:


> she'll be in here in a few minutes with her and







havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup... thats true







havin_fun_huntin said:


> you forgot her favorite
> 
> seems kinda violent doesnt she



I'm not violent! I'm sweet & innocent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> something tells me face time isnt what hes skeered of





rydert said:


> it ain't the facetime that skeers me.................



great minds...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Them idjits done started an undercover billy thread.



and you did a mighty fine flop in therra


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> it ain't the facetime that skeers me.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> and you did a mighty fine flop in therra






Keebs said:


>



Chicken head 
That reminds me i'm ready for lunch. I was going to go by Leroy's but he done at that steak.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Rainin` again. Fine rain too, slow and steady. Workin` to the east.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chicken head
> That reminds me i'm ready for lunch. I was going to go by Leroy's but he done at that steak.



It were SHO NUFF good too


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Rainin` again. Fine rain too, slow and steady. Workin` to the east.


 looks like the line has formed up good too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Rainin` again. Fine rain too, slow and steady. Workin` to the east.



That's what we call, Sweet Rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> looks like the line has formed up good too!



to far south to do me any good so ya'll enjoy the precip.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> to far south to do me any good so ya'll enjoy the precip.


 we NEED it too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> we NEED it too!



I mean this in the best, kindest way.   I hope you get all wet.


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

hey mud............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

update:  Still dry in Tifton


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I mean this in the best, kindest way.   I hope you get all wet.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> update:  Still dry in Tifton


here too............. but the radar looks promising!
Lunch call:
baked lemon/pepper cheekun & fresh flat beans wiff onions & tatters........... yeah come'on, in my best *MattyOneShirt* voice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> update:  Still dry in Tifton





Patience....


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Patience....



thread killer............

you got everybody waiting.............



Vienna sausage and viniger and salt chips...with a water


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Arby's roast beast sammich and a tater cake.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Rain eased off a little while ago, and ol` rooster Bob is whistlin` out by my muscadine vine. Life is good in God`s Country.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

chili dogs


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey, wasnt trying


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

mud came and seen me.  Said he was going to eat a cat...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud came and seen me.  Said he was going to eat a cat...



sell a cat


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

crap a cat


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Arby's roast beast sammich and a tater cake.


I LOVE Arby's!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap a cat



If you eat at china king buffet you prob. will


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE Arby's!!!!!!



last time I ate there.....there was a short curly hair in my sammich


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> last time I ate there.....there was a short curly hair in my sammich



what did it taste like?


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what did it taste like?



cat............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> cat............



now that reminds me


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> now that reminds me



don't........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

thanks guys, now my side hurts


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> last time I ate there.....there was a short curly hair in my sammich



This reminds me????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud came and seen me.  Said he was going to eat a cat...



or?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> or?



or a hot dog?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> or a hot dog?



that too


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

This is rollin` in on us now. Headed to ya`ll east of here. And I`m not talkin` about the center pivot.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud came and seen me.  Said he was going to eat a cat...



this reminds me of something


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Nic its done got DARK and thunder rollin here.  I think it MIGHT get nasty here


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

Tifton is about to be hit with a center pivot......prayers sent for it's beauty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> this reminds me of something



whats that?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> last time I ate there.....there was a short curly hair in my sammich


DON'T tell me that!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> This is rollin` in on us now. Headed to ya`ll east of here. And I`m not talkin` about the center pivot.


 that's one evil looking pivot......... 
Big thunder here!


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

hey mud............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> last time I ate there.....there was a short curly hair in my sammich


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

getting cloudy here


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

crap


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Holy crap, a pivot just blew by!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Holy crap, a pivot just blew by!!!!!!!!






  Didn`t think about it till you said that, but if that tornado came back right now, it would cut right through the middle of where that system is in the picture.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

waiting for round 2...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Good heavy rain, now its gone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

now its back


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Now its gone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

yup


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

round 3 will be here soon


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> round 3 will be here soon



I'm waiting patiently..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm waiting patiently..



go look at the radar miguel posted thats a sticky.. itll be here


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Soon...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Nick, yall better hunker down.  looks like its fixing to get sho nuff nasty there


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nick, yall better hunker down.  looks like its fixing to get sho nuff nasty there





Thanks, we try to always stay ready. I do have the boats in the barn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

That rain hitting this tin roof has made me SLEEPY


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

Some People are like Slinkies. Pretty much useless, but they still make you smile when you push them down the stairs.


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't get it........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Dirt


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep, we fixin` to get thumped here directly, looks like.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, we fixin` to get thumped here directly, looks like.



Hold on to your hat!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, we fixin` to get thumped here directly, looks like.



told ya.. the radar shows some heavy stuff over yonder


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

no rain here yet.


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

thundering............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

boom boom,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

phooey


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Went ahead and gathered eggs and fed up. Chickens ain`t likin` it much either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Dirt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Did I happen to mention, no work until Sat night ???


WHOOOOOOOOOOT !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

I think Dirt is ignoring me. Dirt = antisocial


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I happen to mention, no work until Sat night ???
> 
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOT !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I happen to mention, no work until Sat night ???
> 
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOT !!!!





Break the wax and throw the cap away. You deserve it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think Dirt is ignoring me. Dirt = antisocial



Hes just hiding from quack.  Rumor has it the pooh suit is back from the dry cleaners


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

I sho am glad I`m not out on the water somewhere right now...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I sho am glad I`m not out on the water somewhere right now...



I got a strong gut feeling you wont make that same mistake again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Break the wax and throw the cap away. You deserve it.





So far, knee deep in it bro !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a strong gut feeling you wont make that same mistake again





Not if I can help it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So far, knee deep in it bro !!!





When I get thigh high, Pooh's gonna wanna visit . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

Free Pooh Bear!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When I get thigh high, Pooh's gonna wanna visit . . .





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes just hiding from quack.  Rumor has it the pooh suit is back from the dry cleaners



recon the rumors are true


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

They he is!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

dont take much to make hdm happy does it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

If it was dove season, I could be right in the midst of a hot shoot right now. Birds are flyin` everwhere, headed for cover.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Pooh lookin fo some honey . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If it was dove season, I could be right in the midst of a hot shoot right now. Birds are flyin` everwhere, headed for cover.




I hope you better than me.. Id spend lots of money on shells and walk out with 2 birds...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope you better than me.. Id spend lots of money on shells and walk out with 2 birds...




I do a little better`n that.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

pooh bear, thigh high, birds............. shheeesshhh, really?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I do a little better`n that.



I get about 3 birds outta 25 shots..  Im terrible at shootin bird but have a blast wasting shells


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope you better than me.. Id spend lots of money on shells and walk out with 2 birds...






You need to learn how to shoot, can't stand being on a field with some idjit burning 3 shots per bird and not cuttin a feather . . .


I dove hunt with some of the best shooters in GA, they can kill a limit in 15 shots.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dove hunt with some of the best shooters in GA, they can kill a limit in 15 shots.





I ain`t quite that good.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to learn how to shoot, can't stand being on a field with some idjit burning 3 shots per bird and not cuttin a feather . . .
> 
> 
> I dove hunt with some of the best shooters in GA, they can kill a limit in 15 shots.



Didn't you kill yourself a couple of pigeons last year?  How did they taste?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

It must still be raining is SGA cause it is getting deep in here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t quite that good.






My best, is 23 of 25, and that was Argentina . . .



Best here is 15 in 23 shots



I'm either ON, or OFF!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Didn't you kill yourself a couple of pigeons last year?  How did they taste?





They taste just like a dove, but if you want to eat em, make sure they are young. Old pigeons will wear your teeth out. 

To be perfectly honest, robins, jaybirds, blackbirds, they taste just like doves too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Didn't you kill yourself a couple of pigeons last year?  How did they taste?





Sho did !!!  Land owner sent me a message the other day, inviting me back for a free opening day hunt.


Actually grain fed pigeons taste good, twice the size of a dove's breast, and betta than a Robin


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sho did !!!  Land owner sent me a message the other day, inviting me back for a free opening day hunt.
> 
> 
> Actually grain fed pigeons taste good, twice the size of a dove's breast, and betta than a Robin



You should hunt in the Pooh outfit!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You should hunt in the Pooh outfit!!





Skeered they might wanna land on my tail . . .


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2014)

pooh on da loose...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Karen needs to meet Pooh . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2014)

bless ya'll's hearts............... 
BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Karen needs to meet Pooh . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to learn how to shoot, can't stand being on a field with some idjit burning 3 shots per bird and not cuttin a feather . . .
> 
> 
> I dove hunt with some of the best shooters in GA, they can kill a limit in 15 shots.



Hey, If nothing else Ill turn en for ya.  If i shot 15 for 15 i wouldnt shoot.  I like missing.  Makes for good stories later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 15, 2014)

bye folks, im out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

karen936 said:


>



Karen no like Pooh ???


----------



## karen936 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Karen no like Pooh ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Pooh's all alone . . .


----------



## karen936 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Quack how's your wife doing???Good I hope.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank the Lawd. Quack changed his avi. That guy was......not so pretty. No No: Girls Rule.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2014)

Sure is quiet in here


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2014)

Quack keeps changing avatars


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Sure is quiet in here



Shhh. I'm hunting wabbits.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank the Lawd. Quack changed his avi. That guy was......not so pretty. No No: Girls Rule.





Miss Mandy?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll be berry berry quiet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Mandy?





Yes dear ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

^^^^^^ QUANG !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes dear ??






 Get back to drankin`!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 15, 2014)

It's way way to quiet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

karen936 said:


> It's way way to quiet.





Sometimes that is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Story....... Took my 87 year old parents to visit wiff Sister and Bro-In-Law.I'm  Babysitting the  dog. Dog got out of the back yard Me and my son rode around the neighborhood for1/2 hour. Found the STUPID DOG in our lot next to the house. MzH22 aint babysitting dawgs no more. Lawd love my heart.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2014)

karen936 said:


> It's way way to quiet.



then let's make some noise


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Get back to drankin`!



  I'm dead init brother !!!



Gotta go, wife just6 banded me from the internet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes that is a blessing in disguise.



Aint that the truth. I like Quiet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm dead init brother !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go, wife just6 banded me from the internet.





My regards to that purty Lady. You tell her I said that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm dead init brother !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go, wife just6 banded me from the internet.



 Call me and let me tell you bout a shot gun my hubby just got for me.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> then let's make some noise


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that the truth. I like Quiet.


Ain't that the troof!!!
You have no idea how nice it is to just be able to read threads without getting "officially" involved.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Ain't that the troof!!!
> You have no idea how nice it is to just be able to read threads without getting "officially" involved.





I agree and support this post 5 million percent.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 16, 2014)

Allot of action in the freshwater forum lately. At least let me read them before you poof them.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Allot of action in the freshwater forum lately. At least let me read them before you poof them.


Them fellas get serious about them fishes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Them fellas get serious about them fishes



Them boys need a relaxing sport.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe they just high strung


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Them fellas get serious about them fishes



I've got nothing except 


coffee


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Allot of action in the freshwater forum lately. At least let me read them before you poof them.


I missed all that, what was the hub bub about??



gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got nothing except
> 
> 
> coffee


Think i'll go find a cold drank, too hot for coffee for me. Thanks though. 

Morning y'all. Got a good rain yesterday so the yard is happy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Allot of action in the freshwater forum lately. At least let me read them before you poof them.



My post count went down because of those crazy fellers in there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I missed all that, what was the hub bub about??
> 
> Think i'll go find a cold drank, too hot for coffee for me. Thanks though.
> 
> Morning y'all. Got a good rain yesterday so the yard is happy



Need an umbrella for that cold drank?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

They need a hatchet man with no heart to go through the entire Forum, and clean house.


Mornin`. Nice day to hit the Flint.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They need a hatchet man with no heart to go through the entire Forum, and clean house.
> 
> 
> Mornin`. Nice day to hit the Flint.






Mornin y'all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!





Howdy, Miss Crickett. How your chickens doin`?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Miss Crickett. How your chickens doin`?



They are doin good this morning!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



sly one there Crickett   



Quang!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> My post count went down because of those crazy fellers in there


What in the world did i miss yesterday.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Need an umbrella for that cold drank?


No sir , unleaded this morning


Nicodemus said:


> They need a hatchet man with no heart to go through the entire Forum, and clean house.
> 
> 
> Mornin`. Nice day to hit the Flint.


Now i know i've must of missed something. Prob. good that i wasnt involved.



Crickett said:


> They are doin good this morning!



 Morning Mrs. Crickett.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> They are doin good this morning!





We`re down to 17 hens now. Through attrition we cuttin` down on our flock. All we really need now is 5 or 6 good layers. About half of ours now are "retired", so to speak.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What in the world did i miss yesterday.



A forum member got busted cheating in a bass tournament


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> A forum member got busted cheating in a bass tournament



I'z reading that early yesterday. Did I miss sompin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> A forum member got busted cheating in a bass tournament



Ahhh, ok. Bet that did get carried away.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Good morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z reading that early yesterday. Did I miss sompin





The holier-than-thou`s, better-than-you`s, and pure snow white virgins crucified that ol` boy. 

I`d hate to be on trial for stealin` a watermelon and have that bunch on the jury.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ahhh, ok. Bet that did get carried away.



I was able to step in and settle things down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I was able to step in and settle things down.





You done good.  Not bad...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

Mornin......... quick drive by, gotta get payroll in........... anyone else wanna send me your SS info so I can add you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

Mornin folks.  WOW what a moring.. Baby woke me up at 530.  everything went smooth till 720 when i realized i left my work keys 38 miles away


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mornin folks.  WOW what a moring.. Baby woke me up at 530.  everything went smooth till 720 when i realized i left my work keys 38 miles away



did you give them to gage to play.  babies love the rattle of keys.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mornin folks.  WOW what a moring.. Baby woke me up at 530.  everything went smooth till 720 when i realized i left my work keys 38 miles away


 you're already getting the dreaded babydaddybrainfog........


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mornin folks.  WOW what a moring.. Baby woke me up at 530.  everything went smooth till 720 when i realized i left my work keys 38 miles away



did you forget your lunch too?..............idjit........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did you give them to gage to play.  babies love the rattle of keys.


nah, right now he likes his ahnds too close to his face.. at all times


Keebs said:


> you're already getting the dreaded babydaddybrainfog........



I was going to put the base of the car seat in the truck last night but forgot.  I didnt forget to put my keys in the car tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> did you forget your lunch too?..............idjit........



yes mainly cause we didnt make any last night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes mainly cause we didnt make any last night



man up and just admit lms makes your lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> man up and just admit lms makes your lunch.



sometimes.
Last night I was busy washing clothes, dishs, bottles and sanitizing bottles.  Watching the baby while she went grocery shopping.  WE didnt have time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh, i forgot to top it all off at 6 am Gage had the bright idea to spit up all over me.   First time he has spit up since he left the hospital


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, i forgot to top it all off at 6 am Gage had the bright idea to spit up all over me.   First time he has spit up since he left the hospital


I promise, it won't be the last time............... 
Glad he's HOME to do it though!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, i forgot to top it all off at 6 am Gage had the bright idea to spit up all over me.   First time he has spit up since he left the hospital



He is learning how to keep you distracted already.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

morning keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin......... quick drive by, gotta get payroll in........... anyone else wanna send me your SS info so I can add you?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mornin folks.  WOW what a moring.. Baby woke me up at 530.  everything went smooth till 720 when i realized i left my work keys 38 miles away


The fun of babies.



rydert said:


> did you forget your lunch too?..............idjit........


Hey Dirt...


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, i forgot to top it all off at 6 am Gage had the bright idea to spit up all over me.   First time he has spit up since he left the hospital


Get used to it



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs



King GobbleGobble


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs


 you didn't see me hollering for you yesterday morning??? 


mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you didn't see me hollering for you yesterday morning???



yep but I was outside doing chores while it was relatively cool.   I yelled back when I came in for lunch, didn't you see me?

Oh and what did you want/need?


----------



## mattech (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

mud, how did that stuff work for you yesterday?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Morning?





Mornin`.

Excuse our manners.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning folks

I HATE YELLOW JACKETS 

Got stung twice the other day just sittin in the yard makin plans for the ELK hunt. Once in the left arm pit, dang thang flew right up my sleave then the other got me on the right elbow  Took some benadryl so they didn't swell up to bad but they still ITCH like crazy today....Oh well it could have been worse..


----------



## mattech (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Excuse our manners.



How is the weather down yalls way today? Its nice and sunny here.


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks
> 
> I HATE YELLOW JACKETS
> 
> Got stung twice the other day just sittin in the yard makin plans for the ELK hunt. Once in the left arm pit, dang thang flew right up my sleave then the other got me on the right elbow  Took some benadryl so they didn't swell up to bad but they still ITCH like crazy today....Oh well it could have been worse..



you're right.........it could have flown up your pants leg


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> How is the weather down yalls way today? Its nice and sunny here.





Flint River, Muckalee and Kinchafoonee Creeks are finally clear and a touch higher than normal. Right now I`m waitin` for the clouds to clear out then I`m headed to the river to get into the shoal bass. Lot cooler right now than it has been for the last month.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks
> 
> I HATE YELLOW JACKETS
> 
> Got stung twice the other day just sittin in the yard makin plans for the ELK hunt. Once in the left arm pit, dang thang flew right up my sleave then the other got me on the right elbow  Took some benadryl so they didn't swell up to bad but they still ITCH like crazy today....Oh well it could have been worse..



yup, be glad they didnt fly up your pants leg


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> you're right.........it could have flown up your pants leg



Now that reminds me.......


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Now that reminds me.......



..........idjit.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Morning?


Morning



havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, how did that stuff work for you yesterday?


I havnt used it yet, i worked on trying to crank the big block. Was told it was running when took out, well its not, think it has a hole in a piston or something. Blew up regardless, time to tear it apart and hope the block is salvageable.


rydert said:


> you're right.........it could have flown up your pants leg



Hey Dirt............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> you're right.........it could have flown up your pants leg




Had that happen to me it wasn't very funny but iffin someone would have been around I'm sure they would have been  watchin an old man with his britches down around his ankles doing this weird dance tryin to get him before he got me where I really didn't want to be got  

Can't remember for sure but don't think I got stung last year and now 4 times in less then a month


----------



## karen936 (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning all, can someone tell me why it is you go to 
bed tired as all get out and then you lay awake all night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> you're right.........it could have flown up your pants leg





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, be glad they didnt fly up your pants leg


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning all, can someone tell me why it is you go to
> bed tired as all get out and then you lay awake all night.





I wish I could sleep late. Or just sleep comfortable.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



It weren't funny  well at least to me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep but I was outside doing chores while it was relatively cool.   I yelled back when I came in for lunch, didn't you see me?
> 
> Oh and what did you want/need?


nope, I musta missed you coming back in............ I was needing some of your coffee in a terrible way........ but it got better, eventually....


mattech said:


> Morning?


 is it there? it still is here..............


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Excuse our manners.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks
> 
> I HATE YELLOW JACKETS
> 
> Got stung twice the other day just sittin in the yard makin plans for the ELK hunt. Once in the left arm pit, dang thang flew right up my sleave then the other got me on the right elbow  Took some benadryl so they didn't swell up to bad but they still ITCH like crazy today....Oh well it could have been worse..


bless your heart...... I despise those things........... they actually killed a dog I gave my baby sis years ago, literally stung her to death.............. you don't play with them things!


karen936 said:


> Morning all, can someone tell me why it is you go to
> bed tired as all get out and then you lay awake all night.


 'bout the same as going right to sleep, then having a "work all night" dream & toss & turn the last few hours of the morning......... I ain't kickin on all 4 cylinders this moanin.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> I havnt used it yet, i worked on trying to crank the big block. Was told it was running when took out, well its not, think it has a hole in a piston or something. Blew up regardless, time to tear it apart and hope the block is salvageable.
> ...



OUCH!!  

I purchased a 85 4x4 from a guy. It had PERFECT body and interior.  Took the 305 out and tore it apart.  Part of the cam was in the drain pan.    Luckily I planned on putting a 350 in it anyways


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> OUCH!!
> 
> I purchased a 85 4x4 from a guy. It had PERFECT body and interior.  Took the 305 out and tore it apart.  Part of the cam was in the drain pan.    Luckily I planned on putting a 350 in it anyways



Would of been nice if it would of cranked up and run smooth. I might of actually put it in that way..... who am i kidding, it was gonna get tore apart anyway and i wasnt gonna use anything in it.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I wish I could sleep late. Or just sleep comfortable.


I agree would love a good solid nights sleep.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Would of been nice if it would of cranked up and run smooth. I might of actually put it in that way..... who am i kidding, it was gonna get tore apart anyway and i wasnt gonna use anything in it.



cept the main caps?


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

hey mud.........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They need a hatchet man with no heart to go through the entire Forum, and clean house.


We are currently accepting applications from qualified applicants.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We are currently accepting applications from qualified applicants.





The tears of the trolls will be plenty to float a boat...


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We are currently accepting applications from qualified applicants.



thanks......i'll put mine in


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

Denied..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

Today's payday !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

Chase don't have much use for them either. He got stung on the foot the same day but it wasn't as bad as when he was a pup Poor thing..


----------



## karen936 (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Chase don't have much use for them either. He got stung on the foot the same day but it wasn't as bad as when he was a pup Poor thing..



ouch!


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Denied..



strong worded PM sent............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> strong worded PM sent............



your Pms look more like poems when compared to hdm03s PMs.  try again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

Where's hdm03 ???  "Constructiongirl" is looking for a pipe layer . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's hdm03 ???  "Constructiongirl" is looking for a pipe layer . . .



I best stay away from that one........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's hdm03 ???  "Constructiongirl" is looking for a pipe layer . . .



I bet he wouldnt qualify...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet he wouldnt qualify...



I have a TON of experience with this.....


That reminds me.....where is dirt....i need to tell him something to tell his wife; she'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I have a TON of experience with this.....
> 
> 
> That reminds me.....where is dirt....i need to tell him something to tell his wife; she'll know what it means



"Drug free work place"   You do not qualify


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "Drug free work place"   You do not qualify



That's fine; i prefer drinking when i'm installing pipe


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2014)

Howdy everybody


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cept the main caps?


Well yeah, i'll use them


rydert said:


> hey mud.........


King Dirthole


RUTTNBUCK said:


> We are currently accepting applications from qualified applicants.


Thanks, i'll send mine in.



rydert said:


> thanks......i'll put mine in


Hey Dirt............



Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's payday !!!


Hey Bigman, let me hold a dollar.


hdm03 said:


> I best stay away from that one........


Youre getting smarter. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet he wouldnt qualify...


OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BURN!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That's fine; i prefer drinking when i'm installing pipe


You have to drink to finish a job?  You must give out early iffin you aint drankin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Howdy everybody





Hey son !!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 16, 2014)

Peeps be rowdy in here this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

Just woke up in a good mood,which is rare


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

Dang, I be hawngray !!!  Gonna take the wife out fo dinna !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I be hawngray !!!  Gonna take the wife out fo dinna !!



Dont forget Seth, I bet he is hungry too


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2014)

Gonna go to Waffle house. Later.


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey mud........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> Hey mud........



hes thinking bout food.. you wont see him again for 2 hours


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

gotta figure out what i'm gonna eat for lunch......not much to choose from around here...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

Me and Susie chillin in my man cave/office !!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I be hawngray !!!  Gonna take the wife out fo dinna !!





rydert said:


> gotta figure out what i'm gonna eat for lunch......not much to choose from around here...........


I didn't have nuttin to bring, had convinced myself the freezer burnt micro meal would do............ then one of my life guards went & picked me up a plate from the Mexican joint!  He's gonna make someone a good wife one day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs = robbing cradle


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me and Susie chillin in my man cave/office !!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795575



Susie = Doodoo in truck bed



Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs = robbing cradle


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs = robbing cradle





Workin2Hunt said:


> Susie = Doodoo in truck bed


whatchulaffin@???


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me and Susie chillin in my man cave/office !!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795575



is dat a badger skin you got hanging in yo man cave?.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## karen936 (Jul 16, 2014)

I had a hotdog, gonna make scallops and pasta for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Susie = Doodoo in truck bed











rydert said:


> is dat a badger skin you got hanging in yo man cave?.......





Impala skin from Africa.


----------



## mattech (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> is dat a badger skin you got hanging in yo man cave?.......



I thought the same thing, but the honey badger don't care.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I had a hotdog, gonna make scallops and pasta for supper.



That sounds sho nuff good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

I want pizza....


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Impala skin from Africa.



cool........most of the impalas around here just have paint on them........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I want pizza....





Had pizza last night.  



Wife aint feeling well, gonna drive to Davisboro and pick up a coupla plates to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> cool........most of the impalas around here just have paint on them........





Got a Caprice around town painted up like a sack of Skittles . . .


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a Caprice around town painted up like a sack of Skittles . . .



I've seen it...........had 26" rims on it too...............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs?


sir?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sir?





Don`t sir me!  

Howdy.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t sir me!
> 
> Howdy.


 yes sir......... I mean sire, I mean............ HEYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've seen it...........had 26" rims on it too...............





Ain't no tellin what that paint job cost ???




Seth dropped by and ya'll didn't even speak to the buoy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yes sir......... I mean sire, I mean............ HEYYYYY!!!!!!!!!




  

We`ll continue this when I get off the river.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll continue this when I get off the river.


 yes dear............ be careful!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no tellin what that paint job cost ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I musta missed him..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I musta missed him..............



He didnt stay long.  Quack called him son and ran him off


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've seen it...........had 26" rims on it too...............



Speakin of such what's with the hipe on all these 16,17 and even 20+" rims if you're just going to put them short tires on it and 15 " with 31 or better are spendy enough???


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

LoveMyLabs,  I have a yella jacket nest that needs killing.  Want to take a trip and get some revenge?

Brats !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me and Susie chillin in my man cave/office !!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795575



Cool pic QUACK but you could use a bit of practice on the focus


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Cool pic QUACK but you could use a bit of practice on the focus



that was focused......at least to Quack it was.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> LoveMyLabs,  I have a yella jacket nest that needs killing.  Want to take a trip and get some revenge?
> 
> Brats !!!



Thanks but NO THANKS for the offer to KILL  some more but I found 3 nest in my shed and carb cleaner shot a nice looooong distance and done them in


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Speakin of such what's with the hipe on all these 16,17 and even 20+" rims if you're just going to put them short tires on it and 15 " with 31 or better are spendy enough???



in this area...I would say it is a cultural thing.......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> that was focused......at least to Quack it was.....



Forgot QUACK has been working way to much lately and he had a lot of catchin up to do on the COLD ONES so you're probably right to him that's as focused as it gets at least to him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

The bigger your rims the more bling, bling is cool, ride quality isnt important.   I gotta say tho some of the cars look pretty dang good to me... SOME


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Speakin of such what's with the hipe on all these 16,17 and even 20+" rims if you're just going to put them short tires on it and 15 " with 31 or better are spendy enough???



B rentdid 2


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> in this area...I would say it is a cultural thing.......



Seem to me you might just as well lower your 4x4 and keep it on the pavement


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The bigger your rims the more bling, bling is cool, ride quality isnt important.   I gotta say tho some of the cars look pretty dang good to me... SOME



Cars maybe lookin cool but not TRUCKS


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Cars maybe lookin cool but not TRUCKS



I think quacks got quentys on his truck


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Jul 16, 2014)

Love this weather, but ready for fall yall.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

It's BEAUTIFUL in Tifton!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



How are your chickens doing in this heat?


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

hay KyDawg.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!

Ya'll, I know Sugar Plum doesn't come around much any more, but if ya'll could spare her a prayer please, she's headed to Jax to possibly say good bye to her grandmother........


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> How are your chickens doing in this heat?



x's 2........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!
> 
> Ya'll, I know Sugar Plum doesn't come around much any more, but if ya'll could spare her a prayer please, she's headed to Jax to possibly say good bye to her grandmother........



 for her and her family


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

sugar


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

boom?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Cool pic QUACK but you could use a bit of practice on the focus





rydert said:


> that was focused......at least to Quack it was.....




Looks okay to me ???  





AQuiverFull said:


> Love this weather, but ready for fall yall.





Heyyyyyyyyy, where you been ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

im still hungry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im still hungry



thought you didn't bring a lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thought you didn't bring a lunch.



hence STILL HUNGRY


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 16, 2014)

Hancock county dump is closed.


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hancock county dump is closed.



how far away is that from Glascock County?..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

Now that reminds me......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

Just got back from town ( sorry no pics critters must all be stayin the shade at almost 100 today) but a cool down is comin  Looks like chicken breast on the weber, cole slaw and tater salad ( both store bought just don't feel like heating the house up any more no A/C) with a watermelon for desert


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8787263&postcount=3


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Now that reminds me......



You do know this is the first stage of old age when you suddenly remember something you'd forgot 


Oh well join me in always going to new places and meeting new folks cause ya got ("OLD TIMERS)


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh and think I'll just open a can of BUSHES backed beans the wife is going to love me so much when she gets off work (sorry for the dirty four letter word work)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8787263&postcount=3




Just tryin to be a helpful lil fella ??? 





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh and think I'll just open a can of BUSHES backed beans the wife is going to love me so much when she gets off work (sorry for the dirty four letter word work)






What the . .   "BUSHES backed beans???"


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2014)

It almost feels like fall outside.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

slip said:


> It almost feels like fall outside.


 makes me wish for deer season even more!


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> makes me wish for deer season even more!



I hope im able to hunt this season.
2 days of deer hunting and 0 turkey hunting last year about made me crazy'er.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2014)

Well....what's up kids? What did I miss?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....what's up kids? What did I miss?



live from the beech ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> makes me wish for deer season even more!




Why ???  You haven't kilt one in 10yrs . . .






Jeff C. said:


> Well....what's up kids? What did I miss?





Chiefbrohole in da HOUSE !!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just tryin to be a helpful lil fella ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry I was thinkin of you and nekked twister and lost my chain of thought   Ok I meant BAKED , finger ( and yes I mean finger only one on each hand works well on a keyboard) types fast then I think but I'm old what's your problem????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

NCHB sez for ya'll to quit messin around in da pipe layin thread ..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....what's up kids? What did I miss?



Howdy Jeff C +


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sorry I was thinkin of you and nekked twister and lost my chain of thought   Ok I meant BAKED , finger ( and yes I mean finger only one on each hand works well on a keyboard) types fast then I think but I'm old what's your problem????





You thankin of "me and nekkid twista" makes me tingly all ova !!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

slip said:


> I hope im able to hunt this season.
> 2 days of deer hunting and 0 turkey hunting last year about made me crazy'er.


 at least this year I have a young cousin that has promised to supply me with some deer meat!


Jeff C. said:


> Well....what's up kids? What did I miss?


CHIEFFFaFa!!!!!!!! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Why ???  You haven't kilt one in 10yrs . . .


Hey now, at least I go!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NCHB sez for ya'll to quit messin around in da pipe layin thread ..



Why no ones posting or at least the mods are fast on the delete buttons otherwise some folks would probably be banned by now.



Hooked On Quack said:


> You thankin of "me and nekkid twista" makes me tingly all ova !!





Yea but THANKFULLY I've never seen it and don't have to take a sharp stick and poke my eyes out to try and get that out of my mind


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> at least this year I have a young cousin that has promised to supply me with some deer meat!
> 
> CHIEFFFaFa!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey now, at least I go!!!!!!




Bout time you went and counted squares


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

quack being mean to poor ol keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Bout time you went and counted squares


what's the answer............... without looking it up......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack being mean to poor ol keebs


he's a big meanie.......... that's why I call him BigN...........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

doesn't look like Quack will be able to apply for that job


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what's the answer............... without looking it up......
> 
> he's a big meanie.......... that's why I call him BigN...........



What does the "N" stand for?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What does the "N" stand for?



Null?  as in Null and void?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> live from the beech ?




Not until Friday bout lunchtime. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Why ???  You haven't kilt one in 10yrs . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werd......QuackO! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Jeff C +



Yo hfh! 



Keebs said:


> at least this year I have a young cousin that has promised to supply me with some deer meat!
> 
> CHIEFFFaFa!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey now, at least I go!!!!!!



Ahhhh....keebsolicious!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2014)

at&t diagnosing me interweb (dsl) problemo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2014)

Had intentions to do stuff when I got home, but just too danged wo out and sleepy!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> at&t diagnosing me interweb (dsl) problemo!



They didn't tell ya to just unplug your computer cause you were to silly to understand it did they ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> at&t diagnosing me interweb (dsl) problemo!



Mine started doing that too Jeff.. 3 months later my modem/router bit teh dust.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine started doing that too Jeff.. 3 months later my modem/router bit teh dust.



I'd bet they just turned you off saying no help could be found......................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> They didn't tell ya to just unplug your computer cause you were to silly to understand it did they ??



We haven't gotten to that point .............yet! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine started doing that too Jeff.. 3 months later my modem/router bit teh dust.



Starting to think that's what it is.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'd bet they just turned you off saying no help could be found......................



They said something aout police, in unauthorized use..   I dont know, i just hung up on them before the cops showed up at my neighbors


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They said something aout police, in unauthorized use..   I dont know, i just hung up on them before the cops showed up at my neighbors



or your door


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> or your door



nah man, i steal my interweb and cable service from the neighbors..  Doesnt everyone?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....keebsolicious!


~giggle~giggle~ 


Jeff C. said:


> at&t diagnosing me interweb (dsl) problemo!


 I'm betting router too!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

it's probably the router


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NCHB sez for ya'll to quit messin around in da pipe layin thread ..



I am thinking it is the billy people since hillbilly is protecting and watching that thread.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

my post aint here


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my post aint here



Strongly worded PM sent......you pervert


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeff C. Hole might want to check his router


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

All i said was ray stevens wouldnt fish with 99% of the folks I know..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> All i said was ray stevens wouldnt fish with 99% of the folks I know..



I believe you were baiting the hook.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I believe you were baiting the hook.



Who uses hooks to fish?? Thats  what TNT is for..  that or 'lectricity and chains


----------



## karen936 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey ya'll what did I miss.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 16, 2014)

I got a stanky house something probably a tree rat died I think in the attic  its smells when the air comes on 3 days now. I can't find it I looked.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hey ya'll what did I miss.



Jeff fa fa has sorry interweb service.  I think his neighbors are stealing it from him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I got a stanky house something probably a tree rat died I think in the attic  its smells when the air comes on 3 days now. I can't find it I looked.



could be in the duct work


----------



## karen936 (Jul 16, 2014)

Might be with past experience it should start to get better
tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Might be with past experience it should start to get better
> tomorrow.



fish, visiting family, and dead tree rats have a three day limit.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fish, visiting family, and dead tree rats have a three day limit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

mud should go count squares too


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2014)

It's that time!
Bye Leroy............... bye mud.............. he don't luvs me no mo!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

bye keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2014)

MrsH22 wasnt talkative tuday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MrsH22 wasnt talkative tuday



Quack been quiet too on his day off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it's probably the router




I'm thankin router ??? 




gobbleinwoods said:


> I am thinking it is the billy people since hillbilly is protecting and watching that thread.





Yeah, TP applied . . 





karen936 said:


> I got a stanky house something probably a tree rat died I think in the attic  its smells when the air comes on 3 days now. I can't find it I looked.





Seth's Mom ??? 




gobbleinwoods said:


> fish, visiting family, and dead tree rats have a three day limit.





Dang, you give fambly 3 days ??




gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack been quiet too on his day off.





Picked up pay check (HEAVY) went to bank, bought gas cards from Enmark, dropped wife at grocery sto.












OH SNAP, knew I was forgettin sumpin, gotta go back to town and pick up wife.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankin router ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not nice to leave the wifey in town.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2014)

karen936 said:


> It's not nice to leave the wifey in town.



And haven't heard from him since.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

karen936 said:


> It's not nice to leave the wifey in town.





gobbleinwoods said:


> And haven't heard from him since.



So QUACKs' funeral is on what day ???  She may love him but iffin he forgot to pick her up he's DEAD DUCK MEAT


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2014)

This almost fell off the page so back to the top


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

It is Friday eve


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Friday eve



Yes it is. One more night then I get 14 days off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yes it is. One more night then I get 14 days off



Have big plans for your vaca?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 17, 2014)

Mainly just not be at work


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2014)

Goot morning......early start for me today.


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2014)

Wycliff?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning....this time tomorrow I'll be loading up for the beach for 5 days!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> crap



Me too..........Normally after that second cup of coffee!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Sunny......to mostly sunny today!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sunny......to mostly sunny today!



yep


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

merning folks


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> merning folks



what up you lil twerkin' machine you ....  

and all you other long haired freaky people too...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> what up you lil twerkin' machine you ....
> 
> and all you other long haired freaky people too...





Mornin`, Brother, and everbody else.

Right nice little shoal bass from yesterday.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

very nice bass; Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> very nice bass; Nic





Thanks. Those rascals are my favorite bass. Soon as I get this cup of coffee drunk down, I`m headed back to the river. I`m havin` way too much fun.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

last post, lock-r-down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

oh, too early... morning everyone


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Have a good fishing trip Nic


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Enjoy the beach Chief


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

I need some coffee


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Have a good fishing trip Nic





Thank you Ma`am. Headed out now.  That Flint is a purty thang in the mornin` time. Heckfire, it`s purty anytime, `less it`s high and muddy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning.



mud, you ever gonna shoot taht rocket or do you plan on straddling that thing forever?


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning Mud, Boom Boom


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning Mud, Boom Boom





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning ladies


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning!!!  It's.My.FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

He did that's and old pic.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning Mrs. H, Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, you ever gonna shoot taht rocket or do you plan on straddling that thing forever?


I just like playin with it.



karen936 said:


> Morning Mud, Boom Boom


Goot Morning Karen.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey Mrs. H.


Keebs said:


> Morning!!!  It's.My.FRIDAY!!!!!!!!



What!!!!!!!!! I want off tomorrow, i'm not happy wif you right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

morning hfh

and a top of the morning to the fine ladies, keebs, karen, and MsH22   


just finished slicing and salting the beginnings of bread and butter pickles.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!!  It's.My.FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


  dont rub it in... 

Morning mangobutta


karen936 said:


> He did that's and old pic.



No wonder he isnt on much.  i hear service is horrible in space


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning Gobbelin


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

Gotta go read back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

post #9917


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Y'all i checked the mail yesteday when i got home and there was some bills that had mold spots on them like they got wet. Well it rained earlier this week so i didnt think any thing of it. When i opened them up the ink was so faded i could barely read them. One was a doctor bill , i was thinking for what?? The next one was a credit card bill for way more , WAY more than i have on it so i start panicing when i realize the bills were dated 7/10/2012 How in the world did mail from the exact same months due dates but two years later get in there. Where have they been


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all i checked the mail yesteday when i got home and there was some bills that had mold spots on them like they got wet. Well it rained earlier this week so i didnt think any thing of it. When i opened them up the ink was so faded i could barely read them. One was a doctor bill , i was thinking for what?? The next one was a credit card bill for way more , WAY more than i have on it so i start panicing when i realize the bills were dated 7/10/2012 How in the world did mail from the exact same months due dates but two years later get in there. Where have they been




Odd......very odd.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all i checked the mail yesteday when i got home and there was some bills that had mold spots on them like they got wet. Well it rained earlier this week so i didnt think any thing of it. When i opened them up the ink was so faded i could barely read them. One was a doctor bill , i was thinking for what?? The next one was a credit card bill for way more , WAY more than i have on it so i start panicing when i realize the bills were dated 7/10/2012 How in the world did mail from the exact same months due dates but two years later get in there. Where have they been



its magic.  Or maybe while riding in the final frontier you managed to go back in time?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Odd......very odd.



well, 1 odd and 2 evens..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What!!!!!!!!! I want off tomorrow, i'm not happy wif you right now.


payback!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont rub it in...


but, but, but, e'ry body else does!


mudracing101 said:


> Y'all i checked the mail yesteday when i got home and there was some bills that had mold spots on them like they got wet. Well it rained earlier this week so i didnt think any thing of it. When i opened them up the ink was so faded i could barely read them. One was a doctor bill , i was thinking for what?? The next one was a credit card bill for way more , WAY more than i have on it so i start panicing when i realize the bills were dated 7/10/2012 How in the world did mail from the exact same months due dates but two years later get in there. Where have they been


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> payback!
> 
> but, but, but, e'ry body else does!



I never get to take off


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its magic.  Or maybe while riding in the final frontier you managed to go back in time?



 Wait , i didnt think of that, quick.. what year is it??????????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I never get to take off


bless yo heart............


mudracing101 said:


> Wait , i didnt think of that, quick.. what year is it??????????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait , i didnt think of that, quick.. what year is it??????????



What year do you want it to be?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I just like playin with it.



You'll go blind


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re down to 17 hens now. Through attrition we cuttin` down on our flock. All we really need now is 5 or 6 good layers. About half of ours now are "retired", so to speak.



When our hens "retire" they will become dinner! 



Keebs said:


> Mornin......... quick drive by, gotta get payroll in........... anyone else wanna send me your SS info so I can add you?



Is it to late to add me?  



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Chase don't have much use for them either. He got stung on the foot the same day but it wasn't as bad as when he was a pup Poor thing..



Awww...poor Chase! And look at that sweet Macy(RIP)



Keebs said:


> makes me wish for deer season even more!



It can't come soon enough. I just cooked up the last of the ground that we had. 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, Brother, and everbody else.
> 
> Right nice little shoal bass from yesterday.







mudracing101 said:


> Y'all i checked the mail yesteday when i got home and there was some bills that had mold spots on them like they got wet. Well it rained earlier this week so i didnt think any thing of it. When i opened them up the ink was so faded i could barely read them. One was a doctor bill , i was thinking for what?? The next one was a credit card bill for way more , WAY more than i have on it so i start panicing when i realize the bills were dated 7/10/2012 How in the world did mail from the exact same months due dates but two years later get in there. Where have they been


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You'll go blind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

crickett done made abig ol multi quote..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

Mornin glad to see everybodys' up and Adam nice and early. Got up about 5:30ish (kind of slep in) feed the critters,started some coffee got caught up on the local news and finally finished catchin up on the DRIVELER plum wore out must need a nap


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett done made abig ol multi quote..



I was gone all day yesterday so I had to get caught up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait , i didnt think of that, quick.. what year is it??????????



1999, alot of talk about some Y2K thing, you should prepare.  Its gonna be the end of the world


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning Cricket


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin glad to see everybodys' up and Adam nice and early. Got up about 5:30ish (kind of slep in) feed the critters,started some coffee got caught up on the local news and finally finished catchin up on the DRIVELER plum wore out must need a nap



What time is it there now?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning Cricket



Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

16 (8 members and 8 guests)

alot of stawkers in here today..


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mud caught in a time wrap


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1999, alot of talk about some Y2K thing, you should prepare.  Its gonna be the end of the world



My mama fell for that Y2K crap!  She was storing gallons of water & 100's of cans of food!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Mud caught in a time wrap



 I hope his Fluxcapacitor doesn't break!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What year do you want it to be?


1991



hdm03 said:


> You'll go blind


Youre dirty


Crickett said:


> When our hens "retire" they will become dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keebs pm'd me when i joined this site and said she needed my SS then, I havnt seen a check yet but the banker says my credit sucks now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My mama fell for that Y2K crap!  She was storing gallons of water & 100's of cans of food!



your mom isliving in the future?  Its only 1999.  I recon i can dispose of all my water and sell my under ground bunker now..  thanks for the heads up


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin glad to see everybodys' up and Adam nice and early. Got up about 5:30ish (kind of slep in) feed the critters,started some coffee got caught up on the local news and finally finished catchin up on the DRIVELER plum wore out must need a nap



Morning to ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1999, alot of talk about some Y2K thing, you should prepare.  Its gonna be the end of the world


Well in that case i'm going to party like its 1999


Crickett said:


> Mornin!


Qween


Crickett said:


> I hope his Fluxcapacitor doesn't break!



Self moderation


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning to ya



he will have to read back to see that.  Hes tired from all that reading.  Its a never ending cycle.  He reads, gets tired, falls asleep, wakes up and reads again etc etc etc


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well in that case i'm going to party like its 1999
> 
> Qween
> 
> ...



I wasnt old enough to drive in 1999, much less party


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Look out Mud it's coming back, runnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wasnt old enough to drive in 1999, much less party



I've done quit partaying I'm old.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Look out Mud it's coming back, runnnnnnnnnnnnnn



Groovy babby


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've done quit partaying I'm old.



not old, just less young...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wasnt old enough to drive in 1999, much less party



Bet it didn't keep you from doing either though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2014)

Is thisthe before 5 pm place.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 1991
> 
> 
> Youre dirty
> ...










havin_fun_huntin said:


> your mom isliving in the future?  Its only 1999.  I recon i can dispose of all my water and sell my under ground bunker now..  thanks for the heads up







mudracing101 said:


> Well in that case i'm going to party like its 1999
> 
> Qween
> 
> ...




















havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wasn't old enough to drive in 1999, much less party



HFH in 1999 =


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've done quit partaying I'm old.



Short in the gums are you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Is thisthe before 5 pm place.



Depends, what year is it?????


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh My Goodness


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Short in the gums are you?



Aint nothin short bout me pal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint nothin short bout me pal



now I'm self moderating.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> now I'm self moderating.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint nothin short bout me pal


Ok then


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint nothin short bout me pal



crap.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Ok then



Thats a face only quacks mother could love.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Depends, what year is it?????



Theres always a wise one in the bunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Theres always a wise one in the bunch.



Wise???? Now thats a new one. I like it thanks, Mud the wise one


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Everyone run Mud's coming


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> What time is it there now?


6:39 July 17, 1999



havin_fun_huntin said:


> he will have to read back to see that.  Hes tired from all that reading.  Its a never ending cycle.  He reads, gets tired, falls asleep, wakes up and reads again etc etc etc



No kidden took a little break and come back and it's 2 more pages and close to getting lock down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wise???? Now thats a new one. I like it thanks, Mud the wise one



there is prolly another word that follows wise..  Folks be self moderating in here tho


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Everyone run Mud's coming





Later y'all , got to go to work, lock this one down and start a new one. I might be back today or last year who knows.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 6:39 July 17, 1999
> 
> 
> 
> No kidden took a little break and come back and it's 2 more pages and close to getting lock down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Everyone run Mud's coming



  he would starve to death in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm back, what year is it??????????????


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wise???? Now thats a new one. I like it thanks, Mud the wise one



May the force be with ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm back, what year is it??????????????



7-17-2035


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> there is prolly another word that follows wise..  Folks be self moderating in here tho



How long do asps grow?


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 7-17-2035



Should we tell him the secret mind shake word


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How long do asps grow?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

HFH missed my post


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> HFH missed my post



What did it read


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> What did it read



HFH in 1999 =


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> HFH missed my post



  dont be hating


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How long do asps grow?



From here to ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................there


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont be hating


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> HFH in 1999 =



Toga Toga Toga


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> From here to ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................there



<:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

The End


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

Someone better wake up the tempory Mod HDM he'll get fired again or not get payed not sure of what they did to him the last time we ran over.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lock her down Party's over


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

i'll lock this one down; give me a minute to find the button


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> <:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Hey nice asp


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Hush it Mike; I'm trying to concentrate here


----------

